# أسئلة و اجوبة فى اللاهوت الأرثوذكسى



## Molka Molkan (26 مايو 2011)

*أسئلة و اجوبة فى اللاهوت الأرثوذكسى*​ 
*ملكوت الله*

*لما ابتدأ يسوع يبشر أعلن عن حضور ملكوت الله. قبله كان يوحنا المعمدان يصرخ: "توبوا فقد اقترب ملكوت الله" (متى 3: 2). قال يسوع لتلاميذه: "ملكوت الله فيما بينكم" (إنجيل لوقا 17: 21). هذه هي بشارة الإنجيل، وكلمة إنجيل باليونانية تعني البشرى السارة.*

*س 1: ما معنى ملكوت الله؟*
*ج: ملكوت الله غاية الحياة. على كل مسيحي أن يسعى للوصول إليه منذ الآن "طالما الوقت نهار". ليس ملكوت الله مكانا جغرافيا في زمن معيّن، هو في العالم لكنه ليس من العالم.*

*س 2: اشرح لي اكثر.*
*ج: كيف اشرح لك؟ نور بدون ظلال، شمس لا تغرب، فرح لا حزن فيه ولا دموع، سلام لا تعكره الحرب، دفء لا يبرد أبداً ... قال يسوع: "ملكوت الله مثل حبة الخردل، هي اصغر البذور ولكن متى نمت فهي اكبر البقول"(متى 13: 32). قال أيضاً: "أن ملكوت الله هو الزرع ينبت وينمو ويعطي ثمارا كثيرة" يسوع بشّرنا بالملكوت. من وجد يسوع وجد الملكوت. يسوع هو الملكوت.*

*س 3: لكن كيف اعرف أني وجدته؟*
*ج: هل شعرت يوما في لحظات مميزة من حياتك انك تفيض سلاما وفرحا، انك تعيش سعادة حقيقية؟*

*س 4: لكني لم افعل شيئا لأحظى بهذه السعادة.*
*ج: ذقتَ بواكير الملكوت. كنتَ في ذلك الوقت مستعدا، منفتحا أمام يسوع. فتح لك باب الملكوت وأدخلك إليه.*

*س 5: كيف نبحث عن الملكوت، واين، والحياة اليومية تأخذ كل وقتنا؟*
*ج: قال يسوع: "اطلب أولاً ملكوت الله وبرّه وكل شيء يزاد لك" (إنجيل متى 6: 33). لا تظن أن كل شيء يعطى لك هكذا، ان جعلت السيد نصب عينيك يسهل السعي.*

*س 6: هل يسعى كل الناس للوصول الى ملكوت الله؟*
*ج: لا. خلق الله الناس أحراراً، يقبلون الله أو يرفضونه بالحرية. نحن مسؤولون عن الذين يرفضون الله ونصلي من اجلهم. قال يسوع "هاأنذا واقف على الباب اقرع: إن سمع احد صوتي وفتح الباب أَدخل وأتعشى معه وهو معي" (رؤيا يوحنا 3: 20). يأتي يسوع إليك إذا أردت، غفلة، في لحظة لم تنتظره فيها، عندما تكون قد "طرحت عنك كل اهتمامات الدنيا".*

*س 7: عظيم! لكن ما علي ان افعل؟*
*ج: تذكر مثل الزارع في إنجيل متى (13: 3-23). لا ينبت الزرع إلا في الأرض الخصبة. لذلك يجب إعداد الأرض: نزع الشوك والأعشاب. أرضك طيبة لكن الخطايا واهتمامات الدنيا تمنع الزرع من النمو. عليك نزع كل ما يعيق نمو كلمة الله فيك.*

*س 8: لكن أين ارضي لأعدها؟*
*ج: أرضك في قلبك لأن "ملكوت الله في داخلكم" (إنجيل لوقا 17: 21). هناك ابحث عن حديقتك وكن مستعدا. ليس الإعداد سهلا، فهو يتطلب الوعي والصبر والمثابرة. سنتكلم عن كل ذلك في زيارتك القادمة.*

*معنى الميلاد*

*س 9: الكل يهيئون الشجرة والهدايا والزينة في الشوارع وبابا نويل امام المخازن هل هذا هو معنى العيد؟*
*ج: وما علاقة كل هذا بيسوع المسيح الفادي؟ لقد أصبحنا عبيداً للهداية والزينة ولم نعد نهتم بالمعنى الحقيقي للعيد بسبب الاستغلال التجاري للمناسبة والإفراط في الأكل والشرب وبابانويل والهدايا. ليس الاهتمام الزائد بكل هذا سوى عبادة اوثان جديدة. المسيح الإله الحي يأتي الينا ليقودنا إلى الآب ويصالحنا معه. يبحث عنا مثلما يبحث الراعي عن الخروف الضائع وكما تبحث الأرملة عن الدرهم الذي فقدته، لنستعيد الصورة الالهية فينا. ونحن ما مكانة المسيح عندنا؟ شخص صغير في مغارة من الورق؟ *

*س 10: هذا أحد مظاهر العيد لكنه لا ينطبق على الكل. العائلات تجتمع في العيد ويفرح اعضاؤها معا ويعبّرون عن المحبة بالهدايا. في مدرستنا نتذكر الفقراء ونقدم لهم الهدايا.*
*ج: كل هذا جيد لكن أن فهمنا أن الميلاد يعلّمنا أن نحب الفقراء ونخدمهم، فلنرجع قبل كل شيء الى يسوع المسيح. هو وحده يعلّمنا محبة الفقراء لا لمجد نبتغيه ولا من اجل مواقف اجتماعية لكن من اجل محبة الإنسان كما أحبّه يسوع. يسوع المسيح هو أول الفقراء، لم يفتقر احد مثله إرادياً، كليّاً. لا ننس أبدا انه ابن الله، "الذي لم يحسب مساواته لله غنيمة بل أخلى ذاته آخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس" (فيليبي 2 :6-7). لما اتخذ طبيعتنا البشرية رفضه الكل. لم يوجد له مكان في المنزل فوُلد في مذود الحيوانات. بعد ذلك اضطر على الهرب إلى مصر فصار فقيرا مهجَّرا.*

*س 11: نعم، هرب مع أمه مريم ويوسف من وجه هيرودس الملك الذي قتل آلاف الأطفال ليموت يسوع بينهم.*
*ج: هذا صحيح. لكن لنكمل معنى العيد: الميلاد عيد السلام للجميع، للمؤمنين بيسوع المسيح، للذين نسوه وللذين لم يعرفوه. عيد الميلاد رمز السلام على الأرض والمحبة بين الناس. يسوع المسيح هو أمير السلام "وسلامه ليس له حد" (اشعيا 9: 5-6) اي انه لا ينتهي لأن مملكته لن تسقط مثل ممالك العالم والحكومات.*

*س 12: يحل السلام في عيد الميلاد. قرأت أن الحروب تتوقف لمدة 24 ساعة في عيد الميلاد.*
*ج: هذا جيد. لكن السلام الذي يقرره الناس ينتهي، أما سلام المسيح فلا نهاية له، سلام المسيح يُدخلنا منذ الآن في ملكوته الآتي. لنتعلّم اليوم ان نحمل سلام المسيح فينا، ولنستمع مع الرعاة إلى ترتيل الملائكة "المجد لله في العلى وعلى الأرض السلام وفي الناس المسرة" (لوقا 2:41). معاني العيد كثيرة ذكرنا اثنين منها : السلام ومحبة الفقراء. نفهم معانيها في شخص يسوع لأنه هو السلام وهو أفقر الفقراء. لنصر شهودا لهذه المصالحة العظيمة بين السماء والأرض، بين الله والناس. *

*التقليد*

*س 13: ما معنى التقليد؟ سمعت الكاهن يقول ان التقليد حي, كيف يكون ذلك؟*
*ج: صحيح ان التقليد حي. ليس التقليد ان نكرر ما قاله آباء الكنيسة, التقليد هو ان نتشبه بهم, ونعمل ما عملوه: ان يكون عملنا خلاّقا مثلهم, وان ننفتح على المسائل المطروحة في زمننا الحاضر, ونعالجها بناء على ايماننا. اذا فتحنا قاموس اللغة العربية نجد ان كلمة تقليد تأتي من فعل "قلّد" اي وضع قلادة على عنق الآخر, سلَّمه شيئاً, حمّله حِمْلا او مسؤولية. بهذا المعنى استلم الرسل من الميسح وسلّموا. "تسلَّمتُ من الرب ما سلَّمْتُكم ايضا", هكذا يقول الرسول بولس الى اهل كورنثوس في حديثه عن الإفخارستيّا.*

*س 14: اذاً التقليد يتغيّر مع الزمن.*
*ج: لا, لا يتغيّر التقليد بمضمونه الاساسي, يتغيّر التعبير عن هذا المضمون ليفهمه كل الناس من كل جيل. التقليد هو انتقال الحياة في المسيح, والايمان به منه الى التلاميذ ومنهم الى من خلفهم جيلا بعد جيل. التقليد الكنسي حَدَّد اسفار الكتاب المقدس القانونية, اي الكتب التي قبلتها الكنيسة. دستور الإيمان تعبير عن التقليد. قرارات المجامع المسكونية تعبير عن التقليد. يظهر التقليد الكنسي ايضا في العبادات وكتابات الآباء وفي الأيقونات وسِيَر القديسين.*

*س 15: كل هذه تقاليد عديدة *
*ج: لا التقليد الكنسي واحد, هو ايماننا بيسوع المسيح. اما مجموعة العادات التي يتناقلها الناس فلا علاقة لها بالتقليد الواحد ولو كانت ذات طابع ديني. ليس سهلا ان نميّز دائما بين الاثنين. *

*س 16: هلاّ أَعطيتني مثالا يُساعدني؟ *
*ج: ان نقيم القداس الالهي ونتناول جسد الرب ودمه, هذا من جوهر التقليد. هذا امر اساسي لا يمكننا التخلي عنه. اما ساعة اقامة القداس فأمر يمكن تكييفه ليشترك الكل في القداس. قال احد اللاهوتيين الارثوذكسيين ان التقليد شهادة الروح القدس, اعلان الإنجيل الذي لا يتوقف. ليس التقليد احداثاً وأقوالاً حُفظت بالذاكرة، مكان سكنى الروح القدس. *

*س 17: فهمتُ الآن، التقليد إحياء ما تعلَّمنا من الإنجيل والآباء لا ترداده فقط.*
*ج: كلامك صحيح لكنه ناقص. ان بقي إحياء الماضي عملية ذكريات يكون عقيما. احياء ما سبق استعدادا للمستقبل هو التقليد الحقيقي الحي بالروح القدس. ولا يكون التقليد حيا دون الانفتاح نحو الابدية بحركة ديناميكية. غير ذلك ليس سوى هروب في الماضي واكتفاء بدراسة علم الآثار. *

*السنة الطقسية*

*تبدأ السنة الطقسية او السنة الكنسية في أول أيلول وتتألف من 12 شهرا تنتهي في 31 آب، ونحن نتبعها في حياتنا الكنسية. هذه السنة يقع أول أيلول يوم الأحد, ونعيّد فيه للقديس سمعان العمودي الذي جاءت عنه كلمة الراعي.*

*س 18: لماذا لا نتبع السنة المدنية التي تتألف أيضاً من 12 شهرا؟*
*ج: للسنة الطقسية معنى يختلف عن السنة المدنية فهي تتأسس على أحداث حياة السيد اي الأعياد السيدية. في السنة الطقسية ادوار مختلفة: دور الاعياد الثابتة مثل بشارة السيدة والميلاد والظهور الالهي ورقاد السيدة...الى آخره, ودور الاعياد المتنقلة أي التي يتغير تاريخها كل سنة وتدور كلها حول عيد الفصح مثل بدء الصوم والشعانين والصعود والعنصرة. *

*س 19: كيف يحدد تاريخ عيد الفصح؟ *
*ج: يحدد تاريخ عيد الفصح حسب مبدأ اقرّه المجمع المسكوني الأول المجتمع سنة 325 في مدينة نيقية: يعيّن الفصح في الأحد الأول بعد القمر البدر بعد الاعتدال الربيعي في 21 آذار. *

*س 20: كيف نحتفل ببدء السنة الطقسية؟ *
*ج: يقام القداس الإلهي وترتل ترنيمة السنة الجديدة: " يا مبدع الخليقة بأسرها، يا من وضعتَ الأوقات والأزمنة بذات سلطانك, باركْ إكليل السنة بصلاحك يا رب, وأحفظ بالسلامة عبيدك المؤمنين، بشفاعات والدة الإله, وخلصْنا ". بعد القداس طلبة خاصة نطلب فيها من " الرب إلهنا ان يؤهلنا لان نجوز هذه السنة المقبلة بسيرة مرضية لعزته الإلهية... وان يجعل السنة المقبلة سنة خير ورفاه بإرسال الأمطار في أوقاتها واعتدال الفصول... ويوطد روح السلام في العالم اجمع ويؤيد الكنيسة المقدسة". *

*البخور في الكنيسة*

*س 21: ما هو البخور, ولماذا يُستعمل في الكنيسة؟*
*ج: البخور مادة صمغية تفوح منها، عند احتراقها، رائحة عطرية طيبة. تذكر ان المجوس لمّا أتوا الى بيت لحم ليسجدوا للإله –الإنسان الطفل المولود يسوع قدّموا له ذهباً ولُباناً ومرا. واللبان هو اسم آخر للبخور. لهذه الهدية معنى لأن تقديم البخور ليسوع اعتراف بأنه اله. *

*س 22: هل منذ ذلك الحين يُحرق البخور في الكنيسة؟*
*ج: تقديم البخور لله قديم جدا, نقرأ في سفر الخروج (30: 36 – 37) أن الرب قال لموسى أن البخور الذي يُحرق على المذبح "نقي ومقدَّس, مخصص لله", ونقرأ أيضا أن الله نبّه النبي ارميا (الإصحاح 7) ان تقدم البخور للبعل (أي للأصنام) خيانة للإله الحقيقي. واستمرت الكنيسة تقدّم البخور في كل الصلوات.*

*س 23: أرى الكاهن يبخرّ الأيقونات, لماذا؟*
*ج: نعم يبخّر الأيقونات لكنّه يبخر كل الموجودين في الكنيسة. الأيقونات حضور الذين ذهبوا, ونحن معهم نؤلف الكنيسة جماعة المؤمنين, شركة القديسين. وجوه المصلّين لها معالم الأيقونة كلّها مشدودة نحو الملكوت. الخلاصة ان تقديم البخور وحرقه في الكنيسة والتبخير كله صلاة وتقدمة وسلام وتسبيح. في اول صلاة السحر في نهاية التبخير يرفع الكاهن المبخرة فوق الانجيل ويقول:"المجد للثالوث القدوس المتساوي في الجوهر المحيي غير المنقسم....", وعندما نرتل المزمور 140 في صلاة الغروب او في بدء القداس السابق تقديسه ونقول "لتستقيم صلاتي كالبخور أمامك وارتفاع يديَّ ذبيحةً مسائية" نفهم معنى البخور والتبخير. *

*الذبيحة الإلهية *

*س 24: ما معنى "التي لك مما لك نقدمها لك على كل شيء ومن جهة كل شيء" التي نسمعها في القداس الإلهي.*
*ج: بهذا القول نقرّ أن كل ما لدينا هو من الله ولا يمكننا أن تقدم له أي شيء لم يأت منه. تقديم الذبائح امر قديم جدا, قايين وهابيل قدّما ذبيحتيهما لله (تكوين 4: 3 – 4) الذي قبل ذبيحة هابيل ورفض ذبيحة قايين. وبقي الشعب الإسرائيلي, في كل تاريخه, يقدم الذبائح لله مثل البواكير والعشر والتكفير عن الخطايا. كانوا يقدّمون الحيوانات أو محصول الأرض, لكن هذه التقدمات كلها لم تكن سوى صورٍ عن الذبيحة الواحدة الخلاصية التي قدّم بها الرب يسوع نفسه " من اجل خلاص البشر".*

*س 25: المسيحيون لا يقدمون الحيوانات ذبائح.*
*ج: لا حاجة للذبائح الدموية بعد لأن المسيح قدّم نفسه ذبيحة. صار هو الحَمَل المذبوح الذي افتدانا بدمه (عبرانيين 9: 15 – 28). المطلوب منا تقديم "ذبائح روحية مقبولة عند الله بيسوع المسيح" (1 بطرس 2: 5), وكلما أقيم القداس يقدّم يسوع المسيح نفسه ذبيحة عنا.*

*س 26: ونحن ماذا نقدّم؟*
*ج: بعد دستور الإيمان يقول الكاهن " لنصغِ لنقدم بسلام القربان المقدس", وبعدها يذكر العشاء الأخير الذي تناوله يسوع المسيح مع تلاميذه وقوله لهم عند كسر الخبز:" خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي" ثم عند شرب الخمر: " اشربوا منها كلكم هذا هو دمي". ثم يذكر الكاهن كل ما جرى من اجلنا: " الصليب والقبر والقيامة ذات الثلاثة الأيام والصعود الى السموات والجلوس عن الميامن والمجيء الثاني المجيد أيضاً" ويكمل:" التي لك مما لك...". بعد ذلك استدعاء الروح القدس " علينا وعلى هذه القرابين" الخبز والخمر يتحولان جسدَ المسيح ودمَه.*

*س 27: كيف نتذكر المجيء الثاني مع الأمور التي جرت من اجلنا والمجيء الثاني امر سيحصل في المستقبل؟ *
*ج: الذكر يعني ان الروح القدس اذا استدعيناه في القداس يجعل المجيء الأول (الصلب والقيامة) حاضراً بيننا اليوم بكل مفاعيله الخلاصية. وذِكر المجيء الثاني يعني اننا باتحادنا بجسد يسوع ودمه نكون قد صرنا روحياً في المجيء الثاني. ذلك أن " سر الشكر هو النهار الذي لا بعده مساء". فسر الشكر يجعل كلاً من المجيء الاول والمجيء آنيّاً.*

*النعمة*

*س 28: أود أن أسأل اليوم عن نعمة الله.*
*ج: سُئل احد المسيحيين الأرثوذكسيين مرة:"ما هي النعمة؟". فأجاب بعد تفكير, ولم يكن ملمّا باللاهوت, "النعمة هي المحبة". وان فتحنا القاموس نجد ان النعمة هي فضل الله او هبة يعطيها الله للناس من اجل الخلاص. ونجد المعنى ذاته عند الرسول بولس الذي يؤكد ان النعمة هي عطية الله التي تحتوي كل العطايا. اعطى ابنه "ليُظهر غنى نعمته الفائق باللطف علينا في المسيح يسوع, لأنكم بالنعمة مُخلَّصون بالإيمان, وذلك ليس منكم, هو عطية الله" (أفسس 2: 7 – 8). ويقول ايضا الى تيموثاوس:"النعمة التي أُعطيت لنا في المسيح يسوع قبل الأزمنة الأزلية, أُظهرت الآن بمجيء مخلصنا يسوع المسيح" (2 تيموثاوس 1: 9 – 10). *

*س 29: إذن قبل المسيح لم يعطِ الله نعمته للناس.*
*ج: قبل مجيء المسيح كان الله يُظهر نعمته على شعبه دون انقطاع. ففي العهد القديم كلام عن النعمة يرتبط بالرحمة والأمانة والبركة. الله إله رحيم ورؤوف, طويل الأناة وكثير الرحمة والوفاء, هكذا عرّف عن نفسه لما كلّم موسى الذي أجاب:"إن وجدتُ حقا نعمةً في عينيك سِرْ وسطنا" (خروج 34: 6 و 8). النعمة عطية من الله, وعندما يتقبلها الانسان ينال حظوة امام الله ويستحق كل حسناته اي انه ينال النعمة.*

*س 30: إذن ما الجديد بمجيء يسوع المسيح؟*
*ج: نحن المسيحيين نؤمن بأن الله أعلن ذاته بيسوع المسيح الذي أتت به " النعمة والحق" (يوحنا 1: 17) من أجل خلاصنا. لما اتخذ المسيح جسدا وحمل الطبيعة البشرية مع طبيعته الإلهية أُعطيت النعمة مجانا وهي لا "تُشترى" بهذا العمل او ذاك. معنى ذلك ان الإنسان يستعد لتقبُّل النعمة بمحبة الله وتنفيذ وصاياه, بانفتاحه على الرب وإعطائه كل حياته. النعمة مصدر كل تغيير في الإنسان. النعمة التي يعطينا إياها الله ليست من جوهر الطبيعة الإلهية.هناك فرق بين النعمة وبين الطبيعة الإلهية التي لا يصل إليها إنسان لا في هذا الدهر ولا في الدهر الآتي, لأنه لو وصل اليها لصار خالقا. لذلك يقول آباء الكنيسة ان الانسان يصل الى ما هو حول الجوهر الإلهي, إلى النعمة غير المخلوقة, حياة الله نفسه, فيشترك في الحياة الالهية. عندما نقرأ عند الرسول بطرس اننا نصير "شركاء الطبيعة الالهية" (2 بطرس 1: 4)هذا تعبير يعني أننا نشترك في الله ونصير أعضاء جسد المسيح. النعمة الإلهية نور ونار وباعتلانها للناس هي مجد الله.*

*س 31: يقول الناس: الله مُنعم على فلان, أي انه غني. ما علاقة هذا بالنعمة الإلهية التي تتكلم عنها؟ *
*ج: لا علاقة للمال بنعمة الله. نعمة الله عطية روحية من اجل خلاصنا. ليست مصدر المال أو الجمال أو الوجاهة. عطية النعمة لا تحد ُّ حرية الإنسان, فهو يَقبل نعمة الله أو يهملها. إن قَبلَها يعمل مع الله, وقد استعمل العهد الجديد فعلاً واحداً للدلالة على تعاون الإنسان مع الله. يقول الرسول بولس "نحن عاملان مع الله " 1كورنثوس 3: 9).لا يُعمل شيء دون معونة الله, وعلى الإنسان أن يساهم في هذا العمل المشترك. وقد لخّص القديس كيرلّس الأورشليمي (القرن الرابع) هذا التعاون بقوله: "الله يمنح النعمة, عملنا ان نتقبلها ونحافظ عليها ".*

*آباء الكنيسة*

*س 32: اسمعك دائما تذكر آباء الكنيسة. في كل شرح تعود الى الآباء. من هم؟ هل هم القديسون؟*
*ج: آباء الكنيسة قديسون سبقونا وتركوا لنا كتابات عديدة في شرح العقيدة الأرثوذكسية والدفاع عنها وفي تفسير الكتاب المقدس وغيرها. لا نسمّي كل الكتّاب المسيحيين آباء, الآباء الذين نحبّهم ونكرّمهم هم الذين دافعوا عن الإيمان الحقيقي في كل الظروف والاضطهادات والخلافات, وهم الذين عرفوا كيف يشرحون الإيمان بطريقة مفهومة لمعاصريهم. تعتبرهم الكنيسة آباء بسبب قداسة حياتهم ومكلنة تعليمهم. *

*س 33: هل ذكرت لي اسماء بعضهم؟ *
*ج: طبعا وأنت تعرفهم: القديس اغناطيوس الأنطاكي القديس إيريناوس أسقف ليون, القديس غريغوريوس اللاهوتي, القديس باسيليوس الكبير, القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم (وهؤلاء الثلاثة نسمّيهم "الأقمار الثلاثة"), القديس غريغوريوس النصصي، القديس يوحنا الدمشقي, القديس مكسيموس المعترف, القديس سمعان اللاهوتي الجديد, القديس غريغوريوس بالاماس وكثيرون غيرهم.*

*س 34: كلهم من العصور القديمة. هل انتهى زمن الآباء؟*
*ج: طبعا لا, سيظهر آباء في الكنيسة طالما الكنيسة حيّة والروح القدس يعمل فيها : القديس نيقوديموس الآثوسي (القرن الثامن عشر) جون رومانيدس (القرن العشرين) وكثيرون غيرهم.*

*س 35: لماذا يهمّنا ان ندرس تعليم الآباء؟*
*ج: لا ندرس الآباء كما ندرس اية مادة اخرى في المدرسة. ندرس تعاليمهم لأنهم شهود للإيمان, قدوة في السلوك, والأهم أننا نعرف منهم كيف عاشت الكنيسة الإيمان على مرّ العصور. لا يمكننا ان نقرأ الإنجيل وحسب ونقفز فوق خبرة الكنيسة. لا يمكننا ان نبقى أُمناء للإنجيل من دون ان نعرف كيف عاشه الآباء ودفعوا عنه. بدراسة الآباء نغطس في الخبرة الحقيقية التي عاشتها الكنيسة, الخبرة التي جعلت الآباء يكتبون ويعظعون في زمانهم, وهي الخبرة التي نستقي منها نحن الآن.*

*قيامة الموتى*

*مقدمة:*
*وعدنا الرب يسوع المسيح بالحياة الأبدية. قال:"انا هو خبز الحياة النازل من السماء, من يأكل منه يحيا الى الأبد. والخبز أنا اعطيه هو جسدي الذي ابذله من اجل حياة العالم.... من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي له الحياة الابدية وانا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير" (يوحنا 6: 51 – 52). قيامتنا في اليوم الأخير نتيجة اشتراكنا في أسرار الكنيسة المقدسة والعيش حسب الإنجيل. من اعتمد وخُتم بالميرون بختم موهبة الروح اقدس وتناول كل احد جسدي المسيح ودمه, هذا يقوم من الموت الى الحياة التي لا نهاية لها مع الله. هذا ما ننتظره عندما نقول في دستور الإيمان:"اترجى قيامة الموتى".*

*س 36: وهل من الممكن أن يقوم الميت؟*
*ج: هذا ممكن بيسوع المسيح فقط. أعطى ذاته على الصليب من أجل حياة العالم. عندما نناول جسده ودمه نشترك معه في الصلب لنقوم في اليوم الأخير ونعيش معه. قيامة المسيح اعطتنا التأكيد أننا سنقوم. هو باكورة الأموات القائمين. لما رأيناه قد قام تأكدنا بملء الثقة اننا سنقوم ايضا مثلما يتأكد المزارع من موسم الفاكهة عندما يرى باكورة الثمار (أي الثمرة التي تنضج قبل سائر ثمار الموسم). المؤمن واثق من قيامته بالجسد لأنه واثق ان قيامة السيد حقيقة. وكلمة "اترجى " تعني انتظر حدثا اكيدا ولا تعني "آمل" ان يقوم الموتى. شرح هذا لنا الرسول بولس في مطلع رسالته إلى أهل كولوسي, اذ قال:"هو البكر من بين الأموات... يصالح به ومن اجله كل موجود مما في الارض ومما في السموات وقد حقق السلام بدم صليبه. قد صالحكم الله الان في جسد ابنه البشري, صالكم بموته ليجعلكم في حضرته قديسين لا ينالكم عيب ولا لوم, ذلك اذا ثبتم على الايمان" (كولوسي 1: 18, 21 – 23).*

*س 37: افهم من كلامك ان ارواح الاموات ستقوم في يوم الدينونة؟*
*ج: لا, تقوم الارواح والاجساد معا, كل شخص في جسده اياه. هذا الجسد الفاني الذي وضع في القبر يحييه المسيح ويصير جسدا نورانيا عديم الفساد. يقول الرسول بولس:" اما نحن فموطننا في السموات ومنها ننتظر مجيء المخلّص الرب يسوع المسيح الذي سيغير هيئة جسدنا الحقير فيجعله على صورة جسده المجيد"(فيليبي 3: 2- 21) ويوضح أيضاً في موضع آخر: "لكن يقول قائل كيف يُقام الأموات وبأي جسم يأتون؟ يا غبي! الذي تزرعه لا يُحيا ان لم يمت. والذي تزرعه لست تزرع الجسم الذي سوف يصير بل حبة مجردة ربما من حنطة او احد البواقي. ولكن الله يعطيها جسما كما أراد... هكذا أيضاً قيامة الأموات. يُزرَع في فساد ويُقام في عدم فساد, يُزرع في هوان ويُقام في مجد, يُزرع في ضعف ويُقام في قوة, يُزرع جسماً حيوانياً ويُقام جسماً روحانياً... وكما لبسنا صورة الترابي سنلبس أيضاً صورة السماوي" (1 كورنثوس 15: 35- 49). *

*الله الضابط الكل*

*مقدمة:*
*انت تعرف دستور الإيمان: "أؤمن بإله واحد آب ضابط الكل، خالق السماء والأرض". هكذا يعبّر كل واحد منا عن إيمانه بالله. كثيرون يرددون كلمات دستور الإيمان دون فهم معانيها. معنى الضابط الكل انه يمسك كل شيء، أن كل الخليقة تستمد وجودها منه: الإنسان والحيوان والنبات والجماد, كل شيء. الله خلق الكل من العدم وهو يحفظ الكل. ليس الله إلها نظّم مادة كانت موجودة قبلا أو رتّب الفوضى كما ظن الوثنيون. الله خلق كل شيء, أعطى الخليقة بدءا. الله مبدأ الحياة ومصدرها. وحده كان موجودا قبل خلق العالم. اسمع كيف يبدأ الكتاب المقدس: "في البدء خلق الله السماء والأرض" (تكوين1:1). وفي سفر الأمثال: "من الأزل أُقمتُ من الأول من قبل أن كانت الأرض" (8: 23). وتعرف بدء إنجيل يوحنا: " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان لدى الله والكلمة هو الله (1:1)*

*س 38: رأيت أيقونة ليسوع المسيح مكتوب عليها:"الضابط الكل" وانت قلت الآن ان الآب هو الضابط الكل. كيف يكون ذلك.*
*ج: يكون ذلك لأن الله واحد، الآب والابن والروح القدس واحد. خَلْق العالم عمل الثالوث. الكلمة الخالق والروح المحيي يعملان مع الآب. الابن والروح هما في الآب اله واحد في اشخاص ثلاثة. الروح يعطي الحياة للكل وكلمة الله يخلق كل شيء من العدم بكلمة منه. لنكمل قراءة بدء انجيل يوحنا عن المسيح:" كان في البدء لدى الله. به كان كل شيء وبدونه ما كان شيء مما كان. فيه كانت الحياة والحياة نور الناس" (1: 2- 4). المسيح هو الله, وهو الخالق وهو الضابط الكل. تُرسم أيقونة المسيح الضابط الكل على قبة الكنيسة وتظهر يده كبيرة قوية تمسك الكل وتحفظهم.*

*الرحمة*

*هل تعلم ان اكثر ما نطلبه من الله هو الرحمة؟ من يصلي يقول المزمور الخمسين مرة كل يوم على الاقل, "ارحمني يا الله كعظيم رحمتك..." ونردد في الكنيسة بعد كل طلبة:" يا رب ارحم ", ونسمع الكاهن يقول: "لانك رحيم ومحب للبشر...".*

*س 39: تعلَّمْنا المزمور الخمسين, ونقول ايضا عن الميت: " الله يرحمه". وانا اعرف ان من يصلي صلاة يسوع يقول دائما: "يا يسوع ابن الله ارحمني انا الخاطىء", *
*ج: معنى الرحمة غني جدا فهي هذا الحنان الذي يأتي من داخل الانسان من الأحشاء, ويشمل مغفرة السيئات والصبر على الآخر والرأفة به والمحبة التي لا تُخذَل. واذا فتحنا القاموس نجد ان كلمة "رحمة" وكلمة"رحم" هما من نفس الجذر, والرحم هو المكان الذي ينمو فيه الجنين في حشا امه.*

*س 40: في المزامير يكثر الكلام عن الرحمة وعندما نرتل المزمور 135 نكرر بعد كل آية:" لأن الى الأبد رحمته". *
*ج: ليس في المزامير فقط. كل العهد القديم مليء بصرخات الخطأة يطلبون الرحمة. الله قال عن نفسه لموسى انه:" اله رحيم ورؤوف، طويل الأناة كثير الرحمة والوفاء، يحفظ الرحمة لألوف". لكنه يطلب بالمقابل ان يبقوا أوفياء له.*

*س 41: هذا مطلوب منا أيضاً نحن المسيحيين.*
*ج: يختلف الوضع بعد مجيء المسيح. رحمة الله لنا عطية مجانية, عطية الآب " ابي المراحم" (2 كورنثوس 1: 3) الذي لم يهمل خليقَته الساقطة بل أَرشدَها بالناموس والأنبياء وافتداها بابنه الوحيد الذي مات على الصليب من اجلنا" ونحن بعد خطأة" (رومية 5: 8). وفي رسالة يوحنا الرسول الاولى عن المحبة يقول: "...بهذا قد عرفنا المحبة ان ذاك (يسوع المسيح) وضع نفسه لأجلنا، فنحن ينبغي لنا ان نضع نفوسنا لأجل الاخوة. وام من كان له معيشة العالم ونظر أخاه محتاجا وأَغلق أحشاءه عنه(يعني لم يرحمه) فكيف تثبت محبة الله فيه؟" (1 يوحنا #: 16- 17).*

*س 42: نعم الله يرحمنا ان رحمْنا الآخرين، وهو قال في التطويبات: "طوبى للرحماء فانهم يُرحمون".*
*ج: اوصانا يسوع أيضاً" كونوا رحماء كما ان أباكم أيضاً رحيم" (لوقا 6: 36). وقال أننا سنُدان على هذا الأساس كما جاء في انجيل الدينونة(متى 25: 31-46), وهو الإنجيل الذي يُقرأ في احد مرفع اللحم قبل الصوم ويقول فيه الرب للصالحين: "تعالوا يا مباركي ابي، رثوا المُلكَ المعَدَّ لكم منذ انشاء العالم, لأني جعت فأطعمتموني, عطشت فسقيتموني....كل ما فعلتم بأحد اخوتي هؤلاء الصغار فبي فعلتم". اخوته الصغار هم الفقراء والرحمة ليست مجرد كلمة تقال بشكل عابر, هي فعل نفعله او لا نفعله ونحاسَب عليه. *

*النبوءات عن مجيء المسيح*

*نعرف من كتابات الأنبياء أن المسيح المنتظَر هو من نسل داود النبي والملك. ويتنبأ إرمياء النبي بالتجسد الإلهي قائلا:"...تراءى على الأرض وتردد بين البشر....كل من تمسّك به له الحياة, والذين يهملونه يموتون". ويقول لنا النبي ميخا أن المسيح سيولد في بيت لحم مثل داود (5: 2). ونقرأ عند النبي دانيال أن كل الممالك تفنى وتنقرض إلا مملكة الله التي تثبت الى الأبد (2: 31 – 45). تكلّم الأنبياء عن مجيء المسيح ليعظوا الشعب ويردّوهم عن عبادة الأوثان. هل استمعت الى قراءة النبوءات في اليوم الذي يسبق عيد الميلاد؟*

*س 43: نعم سمعت القارئ يقول:"قراءة من سفر إشعياء النبي", لكني لم أفهم ما يقرأ.*
*ج: النبي إشعياء هو الذي تكلّم كثيراً عن مجيء المسيح وقال شيئا غريبا لا يقبله العقل البشري. قال:"ها ان العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً ويُدعى اسمه عمّانوئيل (الذي تفسيره الله معنا)"(7: 14). وفي مكان آخر يصف المسيح الآتي قائلا:"قد وُلد لنا صبيّ وأُعطي لنا ابن...دُعي اسمه رسول الرأي العظيم...إلهاً قويا رئيس السلام"(9: 6 – 7). وكشف لنا اشعياء أيضاً أن المسيح هو رجل الأوجاع, الخادم المتألم الذي يحمل احزاننا ويتحمّل أوجاعنا, وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا ومسحوق لأجل آثامنا (الإصحاح 53). *

*س 44: يتكلّم النبي اشعياء هنا عن آلام المسيح وان المسيح حَمَلُ الله الحامل خطايا العالم.*
*ج: هذا صحيح, لكني اريد أن أُبيّن لك أن اشعياء قال الكثير عن مجيء المسيح, وهو يعرف ان الروح القدس يسكن في هذا الخادم المتألم:"روح الرب عليّ لأن الرب مَسَحَني (أي جعَلني مسيحياً) لأبشّر المساكين, أَرسلني لأعصب منكسري القلب, لأنادي للمأسورين بالحرية" (61: 1).*

*س 45: هل تحققت النبوءات كلها بيسوع المسيح؟*
*ج: نعم تحققت. فبعد 900 سنة على موت داود أتى الملاك جبرائيل مرسَلا من الله إلى الناصرة وقال لعذراء تُدعى مريم ان الروح القدس سيحل عليها وانها ستلد ابناً يكون ابن الله العلي.*

*س 46: كيف صَدّقَتْ مريم العذراء كلام الملاك؟*
*ج: كانت مريم تعرف الكتب المقدسة, وكانت عالمة بالنبوءات عن المسيح, وكانت تنتظره مثل كل الشعب اليهودي. لما قالت للملاك:"نعم, ليكن لي حسب قولك", تكلّمت مريم باسم كل البشرية وصار الله إنساناً من اجل خلاصنا.*

*القربان*

*س 47: ما معنى القربان؟*
*ج: تأتي كلمة قربان من فعل قرَّب أي قدَّم. القربان هو التقدمة التي نقرّبها في القداس الإلهي أي الخبز والخمر اللذين يستحيلان إلى جسد المسيح ودمه. كانت التقدمة في العهد القديم حيواناً يذبح او ثماراً من الأرض. أما الآن وقد جاء المسيح وقدّم نفسه ذبيحة من اجل خلاصنا وصار هو الحمل المذبوح, فلا حاجة بعد إلى ذبائح دموية لأننا قد افتُدينا. المطلوب منا أولاً أن "نقدّم ذبائح روحية مقبولة عند الله بيسوع المسيح" كما قال الرسول بطرس(1 بطرس 2: 5), وهي "عيشة نقية مقتناة بالتوبة" كما نقول في صلاة النوم الكبرى. *

*س 48: لكننا نسمّي الخبز المقدَّم قربانا ولي الخمر. *
*ج: اعتاد الناس على تقديم الخبز أكثر من الخمر فسمّوه قربانا والخبزة الواحدة قربانة. لكن الكاهن يرفع التقدمة في القداس الإلهي خبزا وخمرا وينبّهنا قبل رفع القرابين قائلا: لنقف حسنا, لنقف بخوف, لنصغِ, لنقدّم بسلام القربان المقدس", فيجيب المرتلون:"رحمة سلام ذبيحة التسبيح". يستحيل الخبز والخمر جسد المسيح ودمه ونتناول منهما. *

*س 49: مم يتألف القربان؟ ومن يقدّمه؟*
*ج: القربان خبز يتألف من طحين القمح والماء مع الخميرة. تُمنع زيادة اية مادة اخرى مثل السكر أو ماء الزهر أو غيرها. يصنع المؤمنون القربان ويقدّمونه إلى الكنيسة قبل القداس. *

*س 50: ماذا يصنع الكاهن بالقربان؟*
*ج: قبل القداس يأخذ الكاهن قربانة ويقطع الحمَلَ أو الجزء المربع من القربانة حيث كُتب بالطابع "يسوع المسيح الغالب"بالحروف اليونانية, ويضعه على الصينية, ويضع حوله اجزاء صغيرة أُخذت من القربانات الأخرى يذكر فيها والدة الإله والملائكة والقديسين والأحياء والأموات. ثم يسكب خمرا وماء في الكأس ويعدّها لتصير دم المسيح. أثناء التقدمة يقول الكاهن آيات من نبوءة اشعياء (الاصحاح 53) تشير إلى آلام المسيح وصلبه. *

*س 51: ماذا يصنع الكاهن بالقربانات التي لم تستحِل إلى جسد المسيح؟*
*ج: يباركها الكاهن بعد الاستحالة وتوزع على الشعب في آخر القداس.*

*س 52: هل توزع للذين لم يتناولوا و بدل المناولة؟ *
*ج: لا يحل شيء محل المناولة. تسمّى القربانة التي توزع باليونانية "بدل التقدمة" **Antidoron** أي ما يرجع إلينا من القربان الذي قدمناه بعد اخذ الجزء الذي سيقدس منها.*

*الأبدية*

*س 53: ما معنى أن نقول عن يسوع المسيح انه: "...مولود من الآب قبل الدهور"؟*
*ج: عندما نقول: "مولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور", لا نعني فقط انه مولود قبل كل الخليقة بل انه مولود خارج الزمن. الابن أبدي مع الآب أي انه مساوٍ له في الجوهر ومشارك في الأبدية. الزمن شيء مخلوق ابتدأ مع الخلق, أما الأبدية فتفوق أو تتجاوز المخلوق. لكننا نقرأ أيضاً في مطلع إنجيل يوحنا: "في البدء كان الكلمة". هذا "البدء" لا يعارض " مولود قبل الدهور". انه أيضاً خارج الزمن لأن الكلمة, المسيح الله, " كان وهو كائن وسيكون" (رؤيا 1: 8) منذ الأزل.*

*س 54: ما معنى الأبدية؟ *
*ج: عندما نقرأ في الإنجيل كلمة السيد:" قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن" (يوحنا 8: 58), نلاحظ انه قال " أنا كائن" وليس " أنا كنتُ". هذا " الخطأ" الظاهري في استعمال الفعل يعطينا فكرة عن سر الأبدية التي تتجاوز مقاييس الوقت والزمن. " أنا كائن" يعني موجود على طول لا بدء له ولا نهاية.*

*س 55: إذاً الأبدية عكس الزمن !*
*ج: لا يمكننا ان نقول ان الأبدية عكس الزمن كما نقول ان طويل عكس قصير. ليست الأبدية جمودا بلا حركة لأنها تفوق الثبات والتغير في آن. لا تنفي الأبدية التاريخ لأن الله تجسد في التاريخ في مكان وزمان معينين. عند المجيء الثاني للسيد سيتجلّى الزمن مع الإنسان وكل المخلوقات. عندئذ سيكون عالم جديد وسماوات جديدة وزمن جديد. ويبقى الله " لأنه هو الإله الحي القيّوم للأبد وملكه لا ينقرض وسلطانه إلى المنتهى" (دانيال 6: 27).*

*انتظار المسيح *

*ابتدأ صوم الميلاد في 15 تشرين الثاني ومعه ابتدأت فترة انتظار ميلاد المسيح. نبدأ بتراتيل الميلاد فنقول في صلاة السحر "المسيح ولد فمجدوه.."وفي القداس "اليوم العذراء تأتي الى المغارة...". سنحفظ تراتيل الميلاد هذه ونتمرن على إنشادها. هكذا أيضاً انتظر أهل العهد القديم مجيء المسيح المخلّص منذ آدم مرورا بالأجداد والأنبياء في تاريخ طويل.*

*س 56: لكن آدم وحواء ابتعدا عن الله بالخطيئة وطُردا من الفردوس.*
*ج: نعم, لكن الله لم يتوقف عن محبتهما ولم يقطع أمل عودتهما إليه إذ قال أن الذي سيغلب الشيطان يأتي من نسل المرأة. ويبدأ تاريخ علاقة الله بالبشر. الله يُعلن عن نفسه للناس, يعقد معهم عهود محبة, يبتعد الناس عن الله, يتوبون ويعودون إليه. أول عهد كان مع نوح الذي خلّص من الطوفان وبقيت الحمامة وغصن الزيتون وقوس القزح علامات المصالحة مع الله. وتتوطد العلاقة مع إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب هذا الذي سمّاه الله "إسرائيل" ومعنى الاسم "الله يقاوم, الله قوي" (تكوين 32: 28 – 30). وصار إسرائيل شعب الله, لأن الله عرفه وأحبّه.*

*س 57: لكن اليهود تركوا الله وعبدوا الأصنام.*
*ج: هذا حصل لاحقا لما أخرج موسى الشعب من العبودية في مصر واستلم الوصايا العشر من الله, وقطع الله عهدا مع الشعب المؤمن به ووعدهم بمخلص. لكن اليهود, باختلاطهم مع الشعوب الاخرى عبدوا آلهتها وطلبوا لأنفسهم ملكا أرضيا غير الله. مع ذلك حفظ الله محبته لشعبه وسمح ام يكون لهم ملك لأن الله أب محب يستعمل انحرافات شعبه ليحقق غايته, والغاية هي خلاص البشر. ثم اختار داود النبي ملكا ومسحه الكاهن صموئيل بالزيت فصار صورة للمسيح المنتظر. كلمة مسيح باللغة العبرانية تعني من أخذ مسحة الروح القدس. *

*س 58: داود الملك هو نفسه كاتب المزامير. أليس كذالك؟*
*ج: نعم وهو تنبأ ان المسيح الذي سيأتي بعده هو أعظم منه ويسميه "الرب". كان الشعب قبلا ينتظر الخلاص والآن صار ينتظر شخصاً هو المسيح المخلّص الذي تكلّم عنه الأنبياء, وبقي الرجاء بالخلاص جيلا بعد جيل بالرغم من خيانات البشر لعهد الله وابتعادهم عنه بالخطيئة.*

*المطانية – التوبة*

*س 56: ما معنى كلمة مطاينة ولماذا نطلقها على السجدات في صلاة الصوم؟*
*ج: مطاينة كلمة يونانية تعني تحوّل النفس, التوبة, الندم عن الخطأ والعودة إلى الله. هي العودة او بالأحرى تغير الاتجاه وتغير وجهة النظر, وهذا التغيير الداخلي يحصل بالتوبة. نقرأ في حزقيال النبي (33: 11) ان الله لا يطلب موت الخاطىء لكن "ان يتوب ويحيا".*

*س 57: كل إنسان يخطئ وأحيانا يتوب, لكن كيف يتوب؟*
*ج: بالخطيئة يفصل الإنسان نفسه عن الكنيسة, وبالتوبة يعود إليها مثلما عاد الابن الضال إلى أبيه. في الكنيسة سر لإتمام العودة إلى الله بعد الندم على الخطيئة هو سر التوبة, فيه نعترف بخطايانا ونتركها ونتقبّل نعمة الغفران من الله بواسطة الحل على يد الكاهن.*

*س 58: لكنك لم تقل شيئا عن المطانيات في الصوم؟*
*ج: كان لا بدّ ان نفهم أولاً المعنى الروحي للمطانية إي التوبة, وبما ان الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية تشدد على وحدة النفس والجسد, يعبّر المؤمنون فيها عن توبتهم وشعورهم بعظم رأفة الله عليهم ليس فقط بتحوّل النفس لكن بحركات جسدية هي السجدات التي نسميها مطانية. نقول مطانية صغيرة عندما ينحني المؤمن ويلمس الأرض بيده اليمنى, ومطانية كبيرة عندما يركع وينحني ويلمس الأرض بجبينه.*

*نحن شهود لقيامة المسيح*

*س 59: قرأت الآية التالية من العهد الجديد ولم أفهم لماذا سألوه: "يا رب هل في هذا الوقت تَرُدّ الملْكَ لإسرائيل؟ فقال لهم: ليس لكم ان تعرفوا الأزمنة والأوقات التي جعلها الآب في سلطانه". ما معنى جواب يسوع، وما علاقته بسؤال التلاميذ؟*
*ج: كان اليهود، ومنهم تلاميذ يسوع، ينتظرون المسيح المخلّص على أمل ان يعيد مملكة إسرائيل إلى عزّها السابق كما في أيام داود الملك. ولم يفهم التلاميذ، حتى بعد قيامة يسوع، ان مُلك المسيح الآتي ليس مملكة على الأرض لكنه بالحقيقة الدخول مع المسيح الى بيت أبيه، إلى ملكوت الله. ألا تَذْكُرُ ان يسوع قال لتلاميذه مساء الخميس العظيم: "في بيت أبي... أنا أمضي لأُعِدّ لكم مكانا. وإن مضيتُ وأعددتُ لكم مكاناً آتي أيضاً وآخذكم اليّ حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون انتم أيضاً" (يوحنا 14: 2-3). قبل ان يصعد الى السماء أعطى يسوع مهمّة لتلاميذه، هل تعرف ما هي؟*

*سر الصليب*

*س 60: متى تعيد الكنيسة لرفع الصليب؟*
*ج: تعيد الكنيسة في 14 أيلول لرفع الصليب.*

*س 61: قال يسوع : "يا أبت اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" (لوقا 23: 34). إذاً يسوع يطلب المغفرة للذين صلبوه ليعلمنا أن نغفر.*
*ج: ليس هذا فقط لكنه يغفر لكل خاطئ لأن الرب "حمل خطايا كثيرين وشفع في معاصيهم" كما قال اشعياء النبي (53: 12). قال يسوع أيضاً: "الهي الهي لماذا تركتني" (متى 27: 46 - مرقس 15: 34). هذا مطلع المزمور 21، ويسوع كان يصلّي المزامير باستمرار. صرخة يسوع هذه قمة التخلي عن ذاته وليست صرخة يأس. أنصحك بقراءة المزمور بكامله، وسترى كيف ينطبق على صلب يسوع على الجلجلة. هو الإله التام صار إنساناً وحمل كل آلام البشر وضعفاتهم وقَبِلَ الموت طوعا ليخلص الإنسان ويمكّنه من القيامة. *

*س 62: ماذا عن قوله "في يديكَ أَستودعُ روحي" (لوقا 23: 46)؟*
*ج: هذا ايضا قول من المزامير (مز 30: 6). قاله يسوع بصوت عظيم كالقول السابق كما نقرأ في انجيلي متى ولوقا. هذا القول تعبير عن ثقة يسوع بالآب.*

*س 63: قال يسوع أيضاً للص الذي تاب: "اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس" (لوقا 23: 43). صُلب يسوع بين لصين. تحدّاه احدهما قائلا: "ان كنتَ انت المسيح خلِّصْ نفسَك وخلِّصْنا". هذا لم يتب. أما اللص الآخر الذي كان مجرما مثل صاحبه، فاعترف بخطاياه وتاب قائلا: "اما نحن فبعدل لأننا ننال جزاء ما فعلنا". لم يقبل يسوع اللص الأول، وقَبِلَ الثاني لأنه تاب. *
*ج: فعلا قَبِلَه لأنه تاب، لكن اللص التائب ذهب ابعد من التوبة لأنه عرف، بفعل ايمان عظيم، ما هو الملكوت، وفهم ان يسوع المصلوب المهان المائت هو الرب والملك اذ قال: "اذكرني يا رب متى اتيتَ في ملكوتك". *
*في كلمات يسوع على الصليب تعليم لنا: نتعلّم الثقة بالآب وتسليم ذواتنا له، ونتعلم التوبة الصادقة مثل اللص الشكور، ونتعلَّم ان نغفر لمن اساء الينا. *

*الخطيئة والتوبة*

*س 64: ما هي خطيئة زكا؟ لأني سمعت كثيراً عندما يقوم احد الواعظين بالوعظ حول الخطيئة والتوبة فيقوم بذكر اسم زكا.*
*ج: كان زكا عشاراً أي انه مسؤول عن جباية الضريبة. عمله ليس خطيئة بحد ذاته، لكنه مناسبة ليظلم الناس ويقسو عليهم بسبب السلطة التي يتمتع بها. يرينا الإنجيل زكا باحثاً عن يسوع يريد ان يعرف عنه، ان يلتقي به فيتجاوز كل الصعوبات، يسأل عن مكان وجوده، يدفع الناس حوله ويصعد على الشجرة ليراه. هذا الاستعداد وهذه اليقظة الروحية والتوق إلى يسوع هي ما نتعلمه من زكا. هذه مرحلة تسبق التوبة وتقود إليها.*

*س 65: العشار في مثل "الفريسي والعشار" كان يعرف انه خاطئ، وجاء إلى الهيكل تائبا يصلي. لكن الفريسي لم يتب، لماذا؟ أليس بحاجة للتوبة؟*
*ج: طبعا هو بحاجة إلى التوبة أكثر من غيره. لكنه تكبّر على غيره واعتقد انه لا يمكن ان يخطئ لأنه ينفذ بعض الوصايا. هذا موقف شائع في ايامنا وخطيئته الكبرياء. نرتل في احد الفريسي والعشار "لنهربنَّ من كلام الفريسي المتشامخ، ونتعلّم بالتنهيدات تواضع العشار هاتفين إلى المخلّص اغفر لنا". هذا باختصار العبرة التي نأخذها من هذا المثل.*

*س 66: قرأت ان الابن الشاطر عاش في الخطيئة تعيسا، لكن الأب غفر له بسرعة دون تردد. الأمر يختلف في إنجيل الدينونة الذي يُقرأ في احد مرفع اللحم حيث يعامل الرب الناس بقسوة، لماذا؟*
*ج: الفرق بين الموقفين ان الابن الضال وعى وضعه التعيس واشتهى ان يعود إلى بيت أبيه فتاب عن الخطيئة. أما في إنجيل الدينونة فنرى الناس واقفين أمام الله غير واعين انهم قصّروا في المحبة: "متى رأيناك جائعا او عريانا او محبوسا او غريبا... ولم نخدمك؟". *
*وضعت الكنيسة هذه المقاطع الإنجيلية في الأسابيع التي تسبق الصوم لتحثنا على التوبة والرجوع إلى الله وألا نعود إلى الخطيئة فيما بعد كما نقول عند الاعتراف. *

*الألسنة النارية*

*س 67: عندي بعض الأسئلة حول حلول الروح القدس يوم العنصرة. لماذا حل الروح القدس على تلاميذ يسوع بشكل ألسنة نارية؟*
*ج: اللسان هو أداة الكلام، والروح القدس بشكل لسان من نار هو بطريقة ما لسان الله. من استقر عليه الروح القدس بشكل لسان ناري يصبح حاملا لكلمة الله ويبشر بها. لذلك قام بطرس مباشرة وابتدأ يبشر بقيامة المسيح والرسل "يذيعون عجائب الله".*

*س 68: لماذا ظهرت الألسنة منقسمة واسقرت على كل واحد منهم؟*
*ج: عطية الروح القدس أمر شخصيٌّ اي ان كل واحد من التلاميذ يتقبل شخصيا عطية الله له. العطايا او المواهب متعددة والروح القدس واحد. الروح الإلهي واحد وهو ينزل على الكل، لكنه ينقسم ليظهر لنا ان كل واحد منا يتقبّل هذا الروح الإلهي الواحد.*

*س 69: ذكرتَ لنا مرة ان الألسنة انقسمت أيضاً في بابل لما بنى الشعب برجاً رأسه في السماء.*
*ج: نعم، لكن في بابل كان الناس شعبا واحدا ولجميعهم لغة واحدة، لكنهم لما تحدّوا الله وارادوا الوصول إلى السماء بقدرتهم الشخصية، انقسمت لغتهم الى لغات عديدة ولم يعد يفهم بعضهم لغة بعض. حصل العكس تماما في العنصرة لما صار كل واحد من الذين يسمعون تعليم الرسل يفهم بلغته، وكان هؤلاء الناس آتين من بلاد متعددة كما ذكر سفر أعمال الرسل. في بابل تبلبلت لغة الناس فانقسموا وتشتتوا، وفي العنصرة توزعت عطية الله لتحل على كل واحد بمفرده وتجمع الكل إلى اتحاد واحد في كلمة الله الواحدة. ذلك ان اتحادنا بالإيمان بكلمة الله يتخطى الفوارق اللغوية والعُنصرية وغيرها. كل ما اشرحه لك مختصر في ترتيلة نقولها في العنصرة اسمها القنداق: "عندما انحدر العليُّ مبلبِلاً الألسنة، كان للأمم مقسِّما، ولما وَزَعَ الألسنة النارية، دعا الكلَّ إلى اتحادٍ واحد، فلذلك نمجّد بأصواتٍ متفقةٍ الروحَ الكلي قدسه".*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مايو 2011)

*س 70: لماذا نزلت الألسنة النارية على التلاميذ فقط، ولم تحل على كل الناس؟*
*ج: نزل الروح القدس على  التلاميذ لأنهم رافقوا يسوع وآمنوا به وكان يعلّمهم ويُعدّهم لقبول عطية  الروح. كانوا مجتمعين بقلب واحد يربطهم الإيمان بيسوع القائم من بين  الأموات. لم ينزل الروح على العالم الذي لا يفهمه ولا يؤمن به كما قال  الإنجيلي يوحنا: "روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم ان يَقبله لأنه لا يراه  ولا يعرفه" (41:71). حلّ الروح القدس على التلاميذ المجتمعين يعني انه حلّ  على الكنيسة. المؤمنون بيسوع يؤلفون الكنيسة. الروح القدس غيّرهم فوعوا ان  كلمة الله فيهم، فقاموا يبشِّرون بعظائم الله. بعد حلول الروح القدس، قام  بطرس يُعلن بجرأة قيامة المصلوب أمام صالبيه أنفسهم. شيء أخير اقوله لك:  حلول الروح القدس لم يتوقف في العنصرة، لكنه يستمر ويقدّس المؤمنين الذين  يشهدون لقيامة السيد ويؤلفون الكنيسة.*

*التكريس بالماء المقدس*

*س 71: لقد أخذنا الماء المقدس بالقنينة وشربنا منه وحفظناه في البيت، هذا ما يفعله جميع الناس فما قولك؟ *
*ج: المهم قبل أن تأخذ  الماء المقدس إلى البيت ان تفهم ان المسيح لما اعتمد بماء الأردن قدّس كل  المياه وفتح لنا "طريق إعادة الولادة بالماء والروح" كما تقول الصلاة. يتلو  الكاهن صلاة خاصة من تأليف بطريرك أورشليم صفرونيوس (الذي عاش في القرن  السابع) يقول فيها: "... اليوم نعمة الروح القدس حلّت على المياه بهيئة  حمامة... اليوم العالم يستنير بنور الرب... اليوم مياه الأردن تتحول إلى  اشفية بحضور الرب، اليوم ترتوي الخليقة بأسرها، اليوم تُمحى زلات  البشر...". ثم نصلي الى الرب المحب البشر قائلين: "احضر الآن بحلول روح  قدسك وقدّس هذا الماء، وامنحه نعمة الفداء وبركة الأردن، اجعله ينبوعا لعدم  الفساد وموهبة للتقديس وفداء للخطايا وشفاء للأمراض ومبيدا للشياطين...  حتى ان جميع الذين يستقون منه يكون لهم لتنقية النفوس والأجساد، لشفاء  الآلام، لتقديس المنازل وملائما لكل منفعة". اشتراكنا في صلوات عيد الظهور  وتقديس الماء يجعلنا نعي فاعلية التقديس.*

*س 72: لكن أكثر الناس لا يحضرون الصلاة ويأتي الكاهن إلى منازلهم ويرشها.*
*ج: هذا تقصير من الناس  لأن صلاة تقديس الماء أسرارية فيها استدعاء الروح القدس كما في تقديس ماء  المعمودية اذ نقول: "فأنت الآن ايها السيد قدّس هذا الماء بروحك القدوس  وامنح جميع الذين يلمسونه والذين يتناولون منه والذين يدّهنون به التقديس  والبركة والتنقية والصحة". ونحن اذ نؤمن بهذا لنا ملء الثقة ان الماء  المقدس ينقينا ويطهرنا لأننا مستعدون لقبول فاعلية الروح القدس فينا وفي  عائلاتنا وفي بيوتنا، التي تكون بذا امتدادا للكنيسة، وفي رعيتنا.*

*اسهروا*

*س 73: كيف نعرف أن المسيح سيأتي مرة ثانية؟*
*ج: يسوع المسيح نفسه قال  لنا انه سيأتي ثانية: "ويبصرون ابن الإنسان آتيا على سحاب السماء بقدرة  ومجد كثير، فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت فيجمعون مختاريه من ... اقصى  السموات إلى أقصاها" (متى 24: 30-31، مرقس 13 :26-27، لوقا 21: 27). ويذكّر  القديس بولس بهذا الكلام في أول رسالة كتبها سنة 15، كتبها من مدينة  كورنثوس الى اهل تسالونيكي في اليونان، قال: "لأن الرب نفسه بهتاف بصوت  رئيس الملائكة وبوق الله سوف ينزل من السماء..."(1 تسا 4: 16).*

*س 74: متى سيكون مجيء المسيح الثاني؟*
*ج: لا أحد يعرف اليوم  ولا الساعة الا الآب "واما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا  ملائكة السموات إلا أبي وحده" (متى 24: 36). لذلك أوصانا يسوع ان "اسهروا  اذاً لأنكم لا تعلمون في اية ساعة يأتي ربكم ... كونوا انتم ايضا مستعدين  لأنه في ساعة لا تظنون يأتي ابن الإنسان" (متى 24: 42-44). قال يسوع  اسهروا! السهر او اليقظة عنوان حياة المسيحي.*

*س 75: هل يعني هذا انه علينا الا ننام ونبقى مستيقظين؟*
*ج: السهر يعني الانتباه.  لا يعني السهر هنا عدم النوم، لكنه يعني اليقظة، الوعي، الاستعداد  لاستقبال المسيح في اي لحظة. وقد أعطانا يسوع المسيح في الإنجيل مثلاً  واضحاً عن اليقظة والسهر هو مثل العذارى العشر اللواتي هن صورة عن الكنيسة  عروس المسيح. هل تذكر المثل؟*


*س 76: نعم سهرت العذارى  العاقلات، وبقيت مصابيحهن مضاءة لأنهن كنّ يملأن المصابيح زيتاً كلّما نقص  الزيت، وكن جاهزات عند وصول العريس. اما العذارى الجاهلات فقد اهملن  مصابيحهن، وما كنّ جاهزات عند وصوله.*
*ج: صح. وقد أعطانا يسوع  ايضا مثل الخادم الأمين الذي وجده سيده مستيقظا عندما وصل على بغتة. تذكر  الكنيسة هذين المثلين في صلاة الختن اي صلاة السَحَر للاثنين العظيم حيث  تحثّنا الأناشيد على التشبه بالعذارى العاقلات وبالخادم الأمين والاستعداد  ساهرين يقظين لاستقبال المسيح. السهر المطلوب منا يشبه سهر الحارس الذي  ينتبه الى أدنى حركة قد تهدد المكان الذي يحرسه. السهر المطلوب منا ليس سهر  التسلية وإضاعة الوقت، انما السهر واليقظة مع الصلاة شرط للجهاد الروحي.  كيف نترصد الخطيئة ونحارب الشر فينا ان لم نكن منتبهين، كيف ينمو ملكوت  الله في داخلنا ان لم نكن يقظين؟*

*س 77: لكن هل تسمح مشاغل الحياة بالجهوز الدائم لاستقبال المسيح في مجيئه الثاني؟*
*ج: إن عاش الإنسان حياته  بشكل آلي روتيني، ينقضي عمره كالحلم وهو كالنائم روحيا. لكن ان كان واعيا  يقظاً ساعيا الى العيش حسب الإنجيل والى تنقية نفسه وتقديسها، فهذا يعيش  ملء حياته ويستعد لاستقبال السيد. لذلك قال الرسول بولس، معلّقا على اشعياء  26 :19: "استيقظ ايها النائم وقم من الأموات فيضيء لك المسيح" (افسس 5:  14).*

*كسر وشكر وأعطى*

*س 78: كيف يُكسر الخبز؟*
*ج: يرفع الكاهن الخبز  ويقول "القدسات للقديسين". يُقصد هنا بالقديسين كل المؤمنين بالمعنى الوارد  عند الرسول بولس، لأننا كلنا مدعوون لنصير قديسين بالروح القدس الذي يحل  على القرابين ويقدسها. يرد المؤمنون على الكاهن بترتيل "قدوس واحد، رب واحد  يسوع المسيح لمجد الله الآب"، وكأنهم يقولون: لسنا قديسين، الرب وحده قدوس  ومصدر كل قداسة. بعد ذلك يكسر الكاهن الخبزة الواحدة ويقسمها أجزاء صغيرة  ويضعها في الكأس الواحدة ليتناول المؤمنون جسد الرب ودمه.*

*س 79: لكني أرى أحياناً ان المناولة تكون من كأسين او ثلاثة، لماذا؟*
*ج: يضع الكاهن الأجزاء  التي تأتي من خبزة واحدة في كأس واحدة مشيرا الى وحدة الكنيسة التي تتحقق  بالتناول من جسد ودم الرب الواحد. أما ان يُسكب محتوى الكأس الواحدة في عدة  كؤوس فهذا امر عملي لتوزيع المناولة بسرعة ليس الا. الأهمية هنا لفعل  الكسر الذي أَسسه الرب يسوع نفسه، ونتحد مع الرب ومع بعضنا البعض بتناولنا  الجسد والدم الإلهي.*

*س 80: قلتَ اننا نصير كنيسة واحدة بتناولنا أجزاء من جسد الرب ودمه، كيف يصير ذلك؟*
*ج: جسد المسيح واحد  يُكسر من اجلنا ودمه واحد يهرق من اجل خلاصنا. بتناولنا أجزاء منه نشترك  فيه ونصير أجزاء منه، نصيره هو، وبذلك نشكل الكنيسة. عندما يخرج الكاهن من  الهيكل حاملا الكأس يتقدم المدعوون إلى المائدة السماوية "بخوف الله وإيمان  ومحبة"، ويَصِلون الى الباب الملوكي لملاقاة العريس. هناك يصيرون جسده  القائم من بين الأموات. يجري الدم المحيي في عروقهم ويتحدون بالمسيح،  يشربون كلهم من نبع الحياة. الله الذي اتخذ جسدا يؤله أجسادهم فيحترقون  بنار الألوهة التي اشتعلت بها العليقة قديما والتي نزلت على الرسل بشكل  ألسنة، فتلتهب قلوبهم ويرتلون. هل تتذكر ماذا نرتل بعد المناولة؟*

*س 81: نعم نرتل: "قد نظرنا النور الحقيقي، وأخذنا الروح السماوي، ووجدنا الإيمان الحق، فلنسجد للثالوث غير المنقسم لأنه خلصَنا".*
*ج: هكذا تصير الجماعة  كنيسة والله في وسط شعبه. يصير المؤمنون كنيسة اي جماعة حية، فيخرجون بسلام  ويعلنون للعالم قيامة الرب وانتظار مجيئه الثاني.*

*الصلاة*

*يوصينا الرسول بولس في  رسالته الأولى إلى أهل تسالونيكي أن "صلوا بلا انقطاع" (5 :17). ونقرأ في  الإنجيل ان الرب يسوع يصلّي ونحن علينا ان نصلي في كل وقت وفي كل مكان وفي  كل مناسبة لنطلب ونتضرع ونترّجى ان تُغفر خطايانا وان نشكر ونتعهّد ونسبّح.  *

*س 82: الصلاة هي حديث مع الله، هل يعني هذا ان كل واحد منا يصلي وحده؟*
*ج: يمكنك ان تصلي وحدك،  لكن ان صليت وحدك فأنت لا تنفصل عن الكنيسة. يجمع آباء الكنيسة على القول  ان الصلاة علاقة شخصية للإنسان مع الله، علاقة شخصية ولا نقول فردية إذ لا  يمكن ان يصلّي الإنسان وحده منفردا إلا ضمن إطار صلاة الكنيسة كما يقول  جورج فلوروفسكي، احد اللاهوتيين الأرثوذكسيين المعاصرين: "لا أحد مسيحي  وحده بحد ذاته، كل واحد منا مسيحي لأنه عضو في جسد المسيح. وإن صلّى  المسيحي منعزلا في غرفته فإنه يصلّي كعضو الجماعة الكنسية التي افتداها  الرب". الصلاة اشتراك في الحياة الإلهية، حياة الثالوث. نؤلف كلنا جسدا  واحدا مع محافظة كل منا على واقعه الشخصي. تتكامل الصلاة الفردية مع صلاة  الجماعة لأن لهما الغاية ذاتها اي الاتحاد بالله. والصلوات التي يصليها  المؤمنون في بيوتهم يأتي أكثرها من الطقوس والكتاب المقدس. وقراءة الكتاب  المقدس، وبالأخص الأناجيل والمزامير، جزء مهم من حياة الصلاة. *

*س 83: لماذا نصلي للآخرين؟*
*ج: هذا لأننا نهتم بهم.  نصلي حقا إذا تضامنا أولاً مع كل إنسان ومصيره واهتممنا لمصير العالم أجمع،  اذا عرفنا مسؤوليتنا تجاهه. هذا ما فعله الله في التجسد لما حمل الطبيعة  البشرية فيه. لذلك نصلي من اجلنا ومن اجل الآخرين الأحياء والراقدين، "من  اجل الذين يحبوننا والذين يبغضوننا". يجب ان نفهم ان الصلاة التزام لأننا  لا يمكن ان نصلي من اجل اناس لسنا مستعدين لمساعدتهم بكل وسيلة.*

*س 84: هل يسمع الله صلاتنا دائما ويحقق طلباتنا؟*
*ج: الله يعرف حاجاتنا  أفضل منا. نحن علينا ان نثق بالرب وبقدرته، فهو القائل: "وأنا أقول لكم  اسألوا تُعطوا، اطلبوا تجدوا، اقرعوا يفتح لكم" (لوقا 11 :9)، وأيضاً: "وكل  ما تطلبونه في الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونه" (متى21 : 22). قال القديس يوحنا  كاسيانوس (القرن الخامس) بعد ان ذكر أقوال المسيح هذه: "ان الإيمان يجعل  صلاتنا مقبولة وطلباتنا مستجابة، إيماننا ان عين الله علينا وثقتنا ان له  القدرة على الاستجابة لطلباتنا". لنسعى اذاً الا يزعزع الخوف واليأس ثبات  إيماننا وإلا نشك بوعد الرب ان يكون معنا دائما اذا وَجدنا ان طلبنا لم  يُستجَب. لنذكر قول الإنجيلي يوحنا: "وهذه هي الثقة التي لنا عنده انه ان  طلبنا شيئا حسب مشيئته يسمع لنا" (1يوحنا 5: 14). الثقة بالله تجعلنا نضيف  بعد الصلاة مثل يسوع: "يا أبتاه، ليس كما أريد أنا بل كما تريد أنت" (متى  26 : 39). نضع كل شيء بين يدي السيد لأن الوعي ينقصنا أحياناً في طلباتنا.*

*التجسّد*

*س 85: درسنا في حصة التعليم الديني ان عيد الميلاد هو عيد تجسُّد ربنا ومخلّصنا يسوع المسيح. ما معنى التجسد؟*
*ج: سأشرح لك معنى  التجسد. نقول في دستور الإيمان عن يسوع المسيح انه "تجسد من الروح القدس  ومن مريم العذراء وتأنس". ان يتجسد يعني ان يتخذ جسدا من لحم ودم مثل  أجسادنا، جسد يُرى ويُلمَس، يجوع ويعطش، يتألم ويموت. هذا هو الخبر السارّ،  هذا هو مضمون البشارة أن الله صار إنساناً بسبب محبته لنا ومن اجل خلاصنا.  الابن، الشخص الثاني من الثالوث، صار انسانا واتّخذ طبيعتنا البشرية ما  عدا الخطيئة.*

*س 86: الله صار إنسانا. هل يعني هذا انه لم يعد إلهاً؟*
*ج: لا! يسوع المسيح اله  حق وإنسان حق في نفس الوقت. المسيح أكّد لنا، كما نقرأ في الإنجيل، بكلامه  وبأفعاله، انه ابن الله الآب: "من رآني فقد رأى الآب"، وبشّرنا بإرسال  الروح القدس، معلنا بذلك عظم الحب الإلهي وفاتحا للإنسان طريق الاتحاد  بالله.*

*س 87: تكلّم الأستاذ في الصف عن سرّ التجسُّد. كيف يكون سرّا وقد حصل أمام كل الناس؟*
*ج: ليس التجسد سرا بمعنى  انه خفيّ. السر في التجسد هو في التقاء الطبيعة الإلهية والطبيعة  الإنسانية في شخص يسوع المسيح دون اختلاط ولا انفصال مما يحقق خلاصنا وخلاص  العالم*

*س 88: إن التجسد لعجيبة عظيمة!*
*ج: أعظم العجائب إذا  أردت. لكن، ليتم العجب الذي لا يُفسّر، كان يجب ان يستقبلَ الإنسان الله،  وكانت مريم هي الاستقبال. ففي أحشائها اتخذ ابن الله جسداً إنسانيا ليتمم  عمله الخلاصي. لذلك نعطي أهمية لمريم والدة الإله ليس بعدها أهمية. ولما  وَلدتْ يسوعَ المسيح أبصر الناس خلاصهم.*

*ظهور المسيح لمريم المجدلية*

*مريم المجدلية هي أول  شخص ظهر له المسيح بعد قيامته. يخبرنا الإنجيلي يوحنا الحدث بالتفصيل (20:  14-18) ويذكره الإنجيليان متى (28: 8-10) ومرقس (16: 9). بعد ان زارت مريم  قبر يسوع مع بقية النساء اللواتي تسميهن الكنيسة "حاملات الطيب" لأنهن أتين  الى القبر ليدهنّ جسد يسوع بالطيب، خرجت معهنّ من القبر بعد ان وجدنه  فارغا، "التفتت الى الوراء ورأت يسوع واقفا ولم تعلم انه يسوع. قال لها  يسوع: يا امرأة لماذا تبكين؟ من تطلبين؟ فظنّت انه البستاني، فقالت له: يا  سيّد إن كنت أنت قد حملته فقلْ لي أين وضعته وأنا آخذه. قال لها يسوع: يا  مريم!"، فعرفته وقالت له: ربّوني (كلمة عبرية معناها معلّم) وسجدت أمامه  وأمسكت قدميه، فقال لها: لا تلمسيني لأني لم أصعد بعد الى أبي.*

*س 89: لماذا رفض يسوع أن تلمسه مريم؟*
*ج: قصد يسوع بذلك ان لا  تتمسك به لأنه يجب ان يصعد الى السماء ليرسل "المعزّي الآخَر" اي الروح  القدس. هذا ما يعنيه الفعل اليوناني الذي استُعمل في هذه الآية وتُرجم  بالعربية: لا تلمسيني.*

*س 90: لماذا لم تعرف مريم المجدلية يسوع للوهلة الأولى وظنّت انه البستاني؟*
*ج: لم تعرفه من ملامح  وجهه لا بل عرفته لمّا ناداها باسمها. في لقاء شخصي كهذا، نداء واستجابة  للنداء، تتم المعرفة على مستوى أعمق بكثير من المظهر الخارجي. بعد قيامته  من بين الأموات صار يسوع في عالم غير عالمنا، ولا يمكننا بعد أن نطبّق عليه  مقاييس عالمنا المادي. عند ظهوره بشكل مفاجئ مذهل لم يعرفه إلا الذين  أحبّوه وآمنوا به في علاقة شخصية كلها إيمان ومحبة. لذلك لم يعرفه للوهلة  الأولى التلميذان اللذان التقياه على طريق عمواس، بضع ساعات بعد لقائه مع  مريم المجدلية، كما نعرف من إنجيل لوقا (24: 13-32) *

*ظهور المسيح بعد القيامة*

*في اليوم ذاته الذي ظهر  فيه يسوع لمريم المجدلية كان اثنان من تلاميذه ذاهبين مشيا الى قرية صغيرة  اسمها عمواس. وفي الطريق اقترب منهما يسوع القائم من بين الأموات وصار يمشي  معهما لكن "أُمسكت أعينهما عن معرفته" كما يقول الإنجيلي لوقا الذي ذكر  الحادثة (24: 13-32) .*

*س 91: لماذا لم يعرفاه؟*
*ج: لأن يسوع يريد أن  يسبق الإيمانُ المعرفةَ، لذلك أراد أولاً أن يحرّك الإيمان فيهما فقال  لهما: "ما هذا الكلام الذي تقولانه وأنتما ماشيين عابسين؟ فأجاب أحدهما  الذي اسمه كليوبا وقال له: هل أنت وحدك غريب عن أورشليم ولم تَعْلَم الأمور  التي حدثت فيها في هذه الأيام؟ فقال لهما: وما هي؟ فقالا: المختصة بيسوع  الناصري الذي كان إنسانا نبيّا مقتدرا في الفعل والقول أمام الله وجميع  الشعب، كيف أَسْلَمَه رؤساء الكهنة وحكّامنا للموت وصلبوه. ونحن كنّا نرجو  انه هو المزمع أن يفدي إسرائيل (لاحظ أنهما يتكلمان بالماضي: كانا يؤْمنان  أنه المخلّص، والآن فقدا هذا الإيمان)، واليوم له ثلاثة أيام منذ حدث ذلك.  وصباح اليوم حيّرتْنا بعض النساء منّا إذ كنّ باكرا عند القبر ولما لم يجدن  جسده أتين قائلات انهن رأين منظر ملائكة قالوا انه حي".*

*س 92: ماذا قال لهما يسوع؟*
*ج: شرح لهما بصبر كل ما  ورد عند موسى والأنبياء عن آلامه وقيامته، وساعدهما شيئا فشيئا ان يتعرّفا  عليه انه المسيح الذي تكلّم عنه الكتاب حيث يقول عنه الله بلسان داود  (مزمور16 : 10) انه لم تترك نفسه في الهاوية ولا رأى جسده فسادا. قالا فيما  بعد ان قلوبهما كانت ملتهبة لما كان يكلمهما في الطريق ويوضح لهما الكتب.  هكذا أعاد شعلة الرجاء والإيمان الى قلوبهما حتى اقتربوا من القرية. ولما  تظاهر يسوع انه منطلق الى مكان أبعد أصرّا عليه ليبقى معهما لأن المساء حلّ  وقد مال النهار، معبّرَين هكذا عن تعلّقهما به. فدخل وتعشّى معهما. وهنا  أعاد يسوع ما صنعه في العشاء الأخير مع تلاميذه (حركات أربع): أخذ الخبز  وبارك وكسر وأعطى، فعرفاه عند كسر الخبز. لم يَحْتَجْ يسوع إلى أن يلفظ  الكلمات: "خذوا كلوا ...". عرفاه قبل ذلك لأنهما آمنا به. ومن آمن لا يحتاج  بعد أن يرى. اختفى يسوع عن أعينهما وبقي معهما بجسده القائم من بين  الأموات كما يحصل لنا عندما نتناول جسده ودمه في القداس.*
*ظهر يسوع بعد ذلك لبطرس  ثم لـ 12 تلميذا وللرسل في اورشليم ثم لـ 7 من الرسل ولـ 11 تلميذا في  الجليل وأيضا لأكثر من 500 تلميذ وللرسول يعقوب، وآخر مرة ظهر لتلاميذه قبل  صعوده الى السماء. *

*تكريم الأيقونات*

*س 93: سمعت كلاماً عن حرب الأيقونات ولم أفهم.*
*ج: اختلف الناس قديماً  في الكنيسة حول الأيقونات، ودامت الأزمة 120 سنة في القرنين الثامن  والتاسع. قال محاربو الأيقونات ان تكريمها عبادة أصنام، وطالبوا بتحطيم كل  الأيقونات. الحقيقة ان القضية ليست خلافا على رؤية مختلفة للفن المسيحي،  القضية أخطر بكثير: بالعمق كان محاربو الأيقونات يرفضون حقيقة تجسد المسيح.*

*س 94: وماذا قال المدافعون عن الأيقونات؟*
*ج: أصرَّ المدافعون عن  الأيقونات، عن حق، على ان ابن الله، الكلمة، إذ صار إنسانا تاما، صار  ممكناً للإنسان رؤيته وتصويره. ولأنه اله تام يجب ان تعكس الصورة او  الأيقونة (كلمة أيقونة تعني صورة) الألوهة. فضلاً عن ذلك فإننا نكرّم الشخص  المرسوم على الأيقونة لا الأيقونة نفسها بخشبها وألوانها. اذاً لا عبادة  أصنام في تكريم الأيقونات.*

*س 95: ومن انتصر في حرب الأيقونات؟*
*ج: انتصر المدافعون عن  الأيقونات. وحدد الآباء المجتمعون في المجمع المسكوني السابع سنة 787  القوانين المتعلقة بالأيقونات. أوصوا بوضع الأيقونات في الكنائس وعلى  الجدران وفي البيوت وتكريمها "لأن من يكرّم الأيقونة يكرّم بها الحقيقة  التي تمثّل". ثم كانت حملة جديدة من محاربي الأيقونات سنة 815 دامت حتى سنة  843 يوم انتصار الأيقونات الذي يُسمّى أيضاً "انتصار الأرثوذكسية" الذي  تعيّد له الكنيسة في الأحد الأول من الصوم حيث نطوف في الكنيسة حاملين  الأيقونات.*

*الضابط الكل*

*س 96: الأحد الماضي بعد  القداس كانوا يتكلمون في كنيستنا عن مشروع رسم الأيقونات على جدران  الكنيسة، وقال احدهم أنهم سيبدأون برسم البانتوكراتُر. لم أفهم ما المقصود.  هلاّ شرحت لي؟*
*ج: "بانتوكراتر" كلمة  يونانية تعني بالعربية "الضابط الكل". وهناك نوع من أيقونات السيد يُدعى  هكذا يُرسم عليها الابن المتجسّد في مجده الإلهي، هو خالق العالم ومخلّصه،  سيّد كل الأشياء. نراه جالساً على العرش يبارك بيده اليمنى ويمسك بيده  اليسرى كتاباً او ورقة كُتبت عليها آيات من الإنجيل. عندنا في المزمور 92  وصف ينطبق على أيقونة الضابط الكل: "الرب قد مَلَكَ والجلالَ لبسَ... لأنه  ثبّتَ المسكونةَ فلن تتزعزع".*

*س 97: أين تُرسم أيقونة الضابط الكل؟*
*ج: تُرسم في قبة بعض  الكنائس. وأيقونة الشفاعة هي أيضا للضابط الكل: نرى المسيح على العرش يبارك  وبيده الإنجيل، يحيط به والدة الإله والقديس يوحنا المعمدان اللذين  يتشفعان من اجل العالم. وإذا رأيت يوما أيقونة الدينونة تجد في وسطها  المسيح الضابط الكل الآتي بمجد ليدين الأحياء والأموات.*

*س 98: لماذا نسمّي يسوع المسيح "الضابط الكل"؟*
*ج: لأنه "سيّد الكل"،  "كلمة الله"، "ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب"، "حَمَلُ الله الذي في وسط العرش  يرعاهم ويقتادهم الى ينابيع ماء حية" (رؤيا 7: 17). هكذا يتكلّم عنه الكتاب  المقدس. اسمع ما يقول الرسول بولس: "...هو صورة الله غير المنظور... الكلّ  به وله قد خُلق... لأنه فيه سُرّ ان يحلّ كل الملء" (كولوسي 1: 15-19). هو  "الذي كان في البدء عند الله، كل شيء به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان،  فيه كانت الحياة، والحياة كانت نور الناس.." (يوحنا 1: 2-4). المسيح الضابط  الكل هو سيد كل الأشياء، الديّان العادل، الإله الرحيم المحب البشر..*

*سلامي أعطيكم*

*"السلام لكم" أول كلمة  قالها يسوع لتلاميذه بعد القيامة لمّا أتى إليهم مخترقا الأبواب المغلقة  (إنجيل أحد توما, يوحنا 20: 19 – 21). وكان قد أعطاهم سلامه لمّا تعشى معهم  لآخر مرة" "سلاماً أترك لكم, سلامي أعطيكم, ليس كما يعطي العالم أعطيكم  أنا"(يوحنا 14: 27).هذه ليست فقط كلمات وداع, ليست فقط سلامات كما يسلّم  أحدنا على الآخر. يؤكد يسوع: سلامي أنا أعطيكم أي سلام الله, لا السلام كما  يفهمه الناس إنه عكس الحرب. بعض الناس يتكلمون عن السلام وفي الوقت نفسه  يستعدّون للحرب"يسالمون قريبهم بألسنتهم والشر كامن في قلوبهم"(مزمور 28:  3).يسوع المسيح وحده "سلامه ليس له حدّ" (إشعياء 9:5) كما رتلنا في صلاة  النوم الكبرى.*

*س 99: لكن لا بدّ أن يوجد أناس مخلصون يسعون للسلام من كل قلوبهم. هل صحيح أن السلام لن يحلّ إلا في ملكوت الله؟ *
*ج: معك حق.لا يجب أن  نجعل ملكوت السموات حلما لا يتحقق في هذا العالم. إذا فهمنا تعاليم المسيح  في الإنجيل وعشنا بموجبها نستقبل ملكوت السموات في قلوبنا كما قال  يسوع:"ملكوت السموات في داخلكم" (لوقا 17: 21).ونسعى للسلام الحقيقي الذي  من العلى. السلام الذي يشع من بعض الناس –صدقني, القديسون أكثر بكثير مما  نظن-يأتي دائما من الله. هؤلاء قال عنهم يسوع المسيح: "طوبى لصانعي السلام  فإنهم أولاد الله يدعون" (متى5: 9). بدون الله كل سعي للسلام حلم, ومن هنا  تأتي كل الحروب. لكن من يتبع الرب يشهد له ويجعله حاضراً بين البشر. *

*س 100: في إنجيل أحد توما يقول يسوع مرة ثانية "سلام لكم". *
*ج: نعم, المرة الأولى  سلّم يسوع على الرسل شخصيا وأَفهمهم أن سلامه غير سلام العالم.المرة  الثانية سلّم عليهم وأرسلهم ليحملوا بشارة الإنجيل لكل البشر. ثم نفخ وقال:  "خذوا الروح القدس". *

*الكنيسة مكان لقاء يسوع*

*س 101: كيف يمكن أن نعرف المسيح ونفهم انه حي وحاضر بيننا؟*
*ج: عندما صعد يسوع إلى  السماء, انفصل عن البشر على الأرض, لكنه وعدهم بالروح القدس المعزي الذي  يسكن فينا ويحيينا. في العنصرة أتى الروح القدس بقوة وحرّك الرسل فقاموا  يبشّرون وأسسوا الكنيسة ونظّموها. في الكنيسة تأتينا عطايا الله في القداس  ومن خلال الأسرار. في كل سرّ من الأسرار يكون المسيح حيا وحاضرا بيننا بفعل  الروح القدس الذي نستدعيه في صلاتنا. من المعمودية إلى القيامة نحيا حياة  يسوع بالأسرار فيدخل في حياتنا كل يوم أكثر من يوم, كل يوم أعمق من يوم  بشكل أكثر حميمية. الكنيسة جسد المسيح, الهيكل الحي حيث يتم اللقاء مع  يسوع. قل لي هل تحب أن تأتي إلى الكنيسة؟ *

*س 102: عندما أذهب إلى  الكنيسة أفرح بالأيقونات والأنوار والشموع المضاءة. أحب رائحة البخور  وأحيانا التراتيل, ولكنني لا أفهم معنى ما يجري. *
*ج: هذا ما أريد أن  أعلّمك إيّاه, لكن, قبل أن تفهم, حسنٌ أن تكون مرتاحاً في الكنيسة في بيتك  أو بالأحرى في بيت الله. في بيت الآب. قل لي ألا تتعب أحيانا أو تضجر في  الكنيسة؟ *

*س 103: نعم. الصلوات طويلة أحياناً. *
*ج: الحياة الليتورجية  مثل الحياة العادية: تتابع الأيام ولا تتشابه. هناك فترات تطول فيها  الصلوات رتيبة قاسية, ثم يأتي العيد ويعم النور وتصدح التراتيل. علينا أن  نعيش زمن الجهد لنصل إلى يوم الفرح. تشبه هذه المسيرة حال من يمشي طويلا  ويتعب, وعندما يصل إلى قمة الجبل تبدو الطبيعة أكثر بهاء بعد الجهد. *
*ولكن لنعد إلى القداس. هل تفهم ما يجري فيه؟ هل تتبع مراحله؟ *

*س 104: أعرف الإنجيل ووقت المناولة، لكنني لا أعرف كل التراتيل. *
*ج: نعم, الإنجيل يكلّمنا  عن يسوع وأعماله. يسوع المسيح ابن الله الذي صار إنسانا هو حاضر في  الإنجيل. لكل منا لقاء شخصي معه في الإنجيل. الكتاب المقدس كله إعلان الله  للبشر. العهد القديم استعداد لمعرفة يسوع أنه ابن الله. المسيح هو بدء  الكتاب ونهايته, هو الألف والياء. *
*الكنيسة تعلمنا بواسطة الطقوس، وفيها الكتاب المقدس والتراتيل والأيقونات. سنتكلم عنها لاحقاً. *

*الأيقونات في الكنسية*

*س 105: نرى الأيقونات على الحائط, لكننا بسبب حائط الإيقونسطاس, لا نرى ما يجري في الهيكل.*
*ج: إن معنى الإيقونسطاس  "حامل الأيقونات", ليس حاجزاً يفصل المؤمنين عن الكاهن الذي يقيم القداس,  بل بالعكس, يجعلنا وجود الأيقونات نشترك في وحدة الكنيسة. يشترك المسيح  والقديسون مع البشر الخطأة فيدخلونهم معهم في العالم السماوي. هذا ما  نسمّيه شركة القديسين، أي رابط المحبة المتبادلة والصلوات المشتركة بين  المؤمنين (الأحياء والأموات ومن سيولدون) المدعوين كلهم إلى التقديس مع كل  الذين حققوا القداسة في حياتهم ويقفون الآن أمام الله. *

*س 106: كيف تعلّق الأيقونات على الإيقونسطاس؟ *
*ج: نبدأ من فوق إلى تحت:  نرى الصليب في أعلى الأيقونسطاس. لا يمكن أن نصلّي بدون الصليب. بدونه كل  محاولة للاتحاد بالله فاشلة. يفتح لنا الصليب باب الفردوس كما فتحه للص  الشكور. تقف والدة الإله أمام الصليب مع القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي. ثم نرى  أدناه صف الرسل الاثني عشر الذين حملوا البشارة إلى كل العالم مع أيقونات  الأعياد السيدية تمثل عمل المسيح في العالم. إذا ضاق المكان تعلق أيقونات  الأعياد على جدران الكنيسة. *

*س 107: في كنيستنا أيقونة يسوع المسيح فوق الباب الملوكي، عن يمينه والدة الإله, وعن يساره القديس يوحنا المعمدان.*
*ج: تسمّى هذه الأيقونة  الشفاعة. المسيح يدين العالم, وهما يتوسلان إليه ليغفر لنا خطايانا,  يتشفعان من أجلنا. لا تتوقف الشفاعة عند الأيقونة, لكنها تستمر في الكنيسة  حيث يضم المؤمنون أصواتهم إلى أصوات القديسين والملائكة ويتضرعون إلى الله  من أجل حياة العالم. *

*س 108: نحن نضيء الشموع أمام أيقونة السيد والسيدة. *
*ج: هذا صحيح. توضع  أيقونة المسيح وأيقونة والدة الإله في أسفل الإيقونسطاس على مستوانا,  بيننا. نكرّمها ونضيء أمامها الزيت والشموع ويبخرها الكاهن. ألفت انتباهك  إلى أيقونة والدة الإله فهي تحمل دائما الطفل يسوع وتشير إليه لتدلّنا أنه  هو الطريق والحق والحياة. أخيرا، وعلى نفس المستوى نرى أيقونة القديس يوحنا  المعمدان وأيقونة صاحب الكنيسة. وهناك أيقونات كثيرة أخرى مرسومة على  الخشب أو على الجدران يمكننا أن نتكلم عنها مرة أخرى إذا أردت. *

*أحد حاملات الطيب*

*في الأحد الثالث بعد  قيامة المسيح نعود إلى القبر الذي دُفن فيه. عشنا في الأسبوع العظيم مراحل  آلام المسيح. اليوم نكرّم أشخاصا كان لهم دور في إنزال المسيح عن الصليب  ودفنه. عملوا في الخفاء بشجاعة كبيرة.*

*س 122: من هم هؤلاء الأشخاص؟*
*ج: يقول كتاب الصلوات  لفترة الفصح: "في الأحد الثالث للفصح نعيِّد للنسوة حاملات الطيب وليوسف  الرامي تلميذ المسيح في السر، كما نصنع تذكار نيقوديموس الذي كان يأتي ليلا  "ليسمع يسوع".*

*س 123: ماذا فعلوا لتعيّد لهم الكنيسة؟*
*ج: لنقرأ الإنجيل. في  إنجيل متى (28 :1-8) الذي يُقرأ يوم سبت النور نقرأ ان مريم المجدلية ومريم  الاخرى ذهبتا باكرا إلى القبر، وان زلزلة حدثت عندما دحرج الملاك الحجر عن  باب القبر. وان الملاك بشّر النساء بقيامة المسيح وأراهما القبر الفارغ.  نقرأ اليوم من إنجيل مرقس (16: 1-8) ان 3 نساء، هن مريم المجدلية ومريم ام  يعقوب وسالومة، ذهبن الى القبر قبل طلوع الفجر يحملن طيوبا ليدهن جسد يسوع.  أمامهن مشكلة من يدحرج الحجر الكبير عن باب القبر. مع ذلك ذهبن بشجاعة دون  التأكد من نجاح المهمة. هكذا يفعل المؤمن، ينطلق رغم كل الصعوبات ويتكل  على الله ليحل المشاكل أمامه كما دحرج الملاك الحجر عن باب القبر.*

*س 124: لماذا حملت النساء طيوبًا؟*
*ج: الطيوب أو الحنوط هي  مزيج من مواد ذات رائحة طيبة كان اليهود يدهنون بها جسد الميت قبل دفنه.  أرادت النساء اللواتي كن يتبعن يسوع ان يخدمنه حتى آخر لحظة رغم المخاطر،  رغم وجود حراس على باب القبر، رغم الحجر الكبير. بشرهن الملاك بالقيامة،  وأرسلهن ليخبرن الرسل بذلك. كانت حاملات الطيب أول من حمل خبر القيامة، خبر  الخلاص، الخبر السارّ للجميع. هل تعرف ان كلمة إنجيل باليونانية تعني  الخبر السارّ او البشارة؟*

*س 125: ما هو الخبر السار؟*
*ج: هو خبر ولادة يسوع  المسيح بالجسد الذي بشّر به الملاك جبرائيل لمريم والدة الإله، الخبر السار  هو خبر ملكوت السموات الذي بشّر به يسوع، الخبر السار هو خبر قيامة المسيح  من بين الأموات الذي بشر به الملاك اللامع كالبرق النسوة حاملات الطيب.*

*لماذا البخور؟*

*س 126: عندي سؤال: لماذا يبخّر الكاهن في الكنيسة؟*
*ج: سبق ان تكلمنا عن  التبخير راجع البخور في الكنيسة. مع ذلك سأحاول الإجابة عن سؤالك اليوم.  يتوجه الكاهن بالتبخير إلى الله. يشير التبخير أولا إلى حضرة الله. الله  حاضر في الكنيسة والأيقونات والناس المؤمنين وفي كل الكون. وعندما يبخر  الكاهن كل واحد من الحاضرين في الكنيسة فإنه يبخر صورة الله فيه. المسيح  ساكن في المؤمن وحيّ فيه. نصلّي للروح القدس "هلم واسكن فينا".*

*س 127: ماذا يبخر الكاهن؟*
*ج: يبخر المائدة المقدسة  والهيكل والأيقونات والمؤمنين الموجودين في الكنيسة. التبخير خاص لكل واحد  وشامل الجميع في نفس الوقت، وهذا يذكّرنا أننا نؤلف الكنيسة ونحن جسد واحد  في المسيح تجمعنا الصلاة المشتركة المرتفعة مع رائحة البخور.*

*س 128: ماذا نعمل عندما يبخرنا الكاهن؟*
*ج: نقف ونرسم إشارة الصليب علينا، وبذلك نتقبل الإكرام الموجَّه إلى الله فينا ونعترف بنعمته ونشكره. *
*س: سمعت الجيران يقولون وهم يبخرون بيتهم ان البخور يطرد الأرواح الشريرة. هل هذا صحيح؟*
*ج: البخور موجَّه إلى  الله، يشير إلى حضوره ويرافق الصلاة. والتبخير في البيت حركة صلاة ترتفع  إلى الله. مِن هنا، مَن كان مع الله فهو يبتعد عن كل شر.*

*الأربعاء نصف الخمسين*

*يوحنا 5 :1-18 يروي لنا  قصة شفاء المخلع أي الذي لا يستطيع المشي والذي شفاه يسوع في بركة الغنم في  مبنى اسمه بيت حسدا. كان هذا مكانا تجري فيه حوادث شفاء ويحج الناس إليه.  يظهر لنا هذا الإنجيل ان يسوع منتبه إلى كل إنسان، قريب من ألمه وشقائه.  الله صار إنسانا حتى لا يشعر كل مريض انه وحيد، صار إنساناً ليشفي القلق  والخوف واليأس والعزلة التي عبّر عنها المقعد بقوله: "ليس لي من يهتم بي".*

*س 129: لكن اليهود اعترضوا على يسوع لأنه شفى المقعد يوم السبت. *
*ج: نعم لكن يسوع أجابهم  "ابي يعمل وأنا أيضا أعمل". الرب هو سيد السبت. ارتاح الله في اليوم السابع  اي السبت بعد خلق العالم. هذا لا يعني ان الله لا يهتم بالخليقة التي  خلقها. على العكس، إن يد الله تحمل العالم دائما. يسوع لما شفى المخلع أعلن  انه ابن الله وانه أتى ليخلص البشر الهالكين. عندنا عيد يقع بعد أحد  المخلع تُظهر لنا فيه الكنيسة العلاقة بين الآب والابن والروح القدس.*

*س 130: ما هو هذا العيد؟*
*ج: انه الأربعاء نصف  الخمسين. في هذا اليوم الذي يقع في الأسبوع الرابع بعد الفصح، بالضبط في  منتصف الخمسين يوما بين يوم القيامة ويوم العنصرة، نعيّد للمسيح المرسَل من  الآب لخلاصنا وهو الذي وعدنا بحلول الروح القدس. نرتل في صلالة السَحَر:  "اليوم قد حضر انتصاف العيد الخمسيني، فمن ههنا مستنيرا بضياء الفصح  الإلهي، ومن هناك مشرقا بنعمة الروح المعزي". نقرأ في هذا العيد من إنجيل  يوحنا 7: 14-3. الذي يبدأ هكذا: "ولما كان العيد قد انتصف صعد يسوع إلى  الهيكل وكان يعلّم".*

*س 131: عن أي عيد يتكلم الإنجيل؟*
*ج: يتكلم عن عيد المظال  عند اليهود حيث كانوا يباركون المحصول الزراعي في الخريف، ويشكرون الله على  حمايته إياهم لمّا كانوا يسيرون في الصحراء. في اليوم الثامن من العيد  كانوا يصلّون ويطلبون هطول المطر. في ذلك اليوم وقف يسوع وصرخ: "من كان  عطشانًا فليأت إليّ ويشرب"، ويضيف الإنجيلي يوحنا: "وتخرج من بطنه انهار  ماء حي" (يوحنا 7 : 37 و 38). الماء الحي اعلان عن عيد العنصرة. ننتظر  الروح القدس ونحن عطاش إلى الله كما جاء في المزمور 41 :1-3. نرتل كل هذا  في طروبارية العيد. هل تعرفها؟*

*س 132: لا أعرفها. لم احضر القداس في عيد نصف الخمسين أبداً.*
*ج: اسمع: "في انتصاف  العيد اسقِ نفسي العطشى من مياه العبادة الحسنة أيها المخلص، لأنك هتفت نحو  الكل: من كان عطشانا فليأتِ اليّ ويشرب. فيا ينبوع حياتنا، ايها المسيح  الإله المجد لك". العطشان الذي يشرب من الماء الحي الذي يعطيه الله اي  الروح القدس، لن يعطش ابدًا كما قال يسوع للمرأة السامرية قرب البئر. يقع  الأربعاء نصف الخمسين بين احد المخلع الذي شفي في البركة وأحد السامرية  التي التقى بها يسوع قرب البئر. *

*س 133: فهمتُ موضوع الماء وانتظار الروح القدس، لكنك قلت أن الإنجيل يكلمنا عن يسوع معلّمًا في الهيكل. ماذا كان يعلّم؟*
*ج: نرتل ايضا في صلاة  السحر لمنتصف الخمسين: "ايها المسيح لقد انتصبت في الهيكل وخاطبت محفل  اليهود واعلنت مجدك الخلاصي موضحا مساواتك للآب في الجوهر". كان يعلّم انه  ابن الله. منذ طفولته حتى آلامه كان يسوع يعلم في الهيكل، يكلمهم عن الله  الآب وكانوا يتعجبون من كلامه (يوحنا 7: 15). *
*اختم بكلامي بالقول ان  ايقونة نصف الخمسين هي ايقونة يسوع ابن 12 سنة يعلم في الهيكل. وعندما بحث  عنه مريم ويوسف منشغلي البال قال لهما: الا تعرفان اني أقوم بعمل ابي؟ هذا  كلام صريح عن انه ابن الله. هذا مغزى كل العيد.*

*الوصايا العشر*

*س 134: ما هي الوصايا العشر؟*
*ج: لما خرج شعب إسرائيل  من مصر هربا من العبودية، وصل بعد أشهر عدة الى سفح جبل سيناء في الصحراء.  صعد موسى إلى رأس الجبل. وهناك أعلن الله له عهده وأعطاه الوصايا العشر  محفورة على لوحين حجريين كما نقرأ في سفر الخروج 24: 12. الوصايا العشر  قانون حياة لكل من يعيش حسب إرادة الله مثل: "انا الرب إلهك لا يكن لك آلهة  غيري... او أكرم أباك وامك... لا تقتل ... لا تسرق...". نجد الوصايا العشر  في سفر الخروج 20 :1-17 وفي سفر تثنية الاشتراع 5 :6-22. الوصايا كلمات  الله كلّم بها موسى وكلّم الشعب من خلاله.*

*س 135: هل قبل الشعب الوصايا؟*
*ج: لما نزل موسى من جبل  سيناء حاملا لوحي الوصايا، وجد الشعب يعبد عجلا مصنوعا من الذهب. فغضب ورمى  الالواح على الأرض فانكسرت. ثم طلب المغفرة باسم الشعب، فقال الله له:  "انحت لك لوحي حجر كالأولين، فأكتبَ عليهما الكلام الذي كان على اللوحين  الأولين اللذين حطمتهما" (خروج 34: 1). كان الشعب يحتاج الى تربية، فأعطاه  الله مربيا هي الوصايا. اذا قبل الشعب الوصايا يعطي ذاته لله ويعيش حسب  إرادته.*

*س 136: أليست الوصايا العشر من العهد القديم؟*
*ج: لم يلغ الإنجيل  الوصايا، لكن العهد الجديد يذهب أبعد من الوصايا ويتخطاها. قال الرب في  الموعظة على الجبل: "لا تظنّوا اني جئت لأبطل الشريعة او الأنبياء: ما جئت  لأبطل بل لأكمل" (متى 5: 17). يقول لنا المسيح ان نطبّق الوصايا وان نحب  الله من كل قلبنا ومن كل فكرنا وقريبنا كنفسنا، ويزيد على ذلك: احبّوا  أعداءكم. الشريعة اي الوصايا لا تزول لكنها تكتمل بالكلمة المتجسد.*

*س 137:  ما معنى لأكمّل الواردة في "ما جئت لأنقض الناموس (الشريعة) بل لأكمّله" (متى 5: 17)؟*
*ج: هذا يعني أن يجعله  كاملا ويحقق ما أعدّه وما أعلنه، لكن أيضاً ان يتجاوزه في الوقت نفسه. ان  ناموس العهد القديم، والوصايا العشر منه، يُعدُّ البشر لملكوت الله الذي  يأتي بيسوع المسيح.*

*س 138: كيف نعرف ملكوت الله؟*
*ج: تعرفه بالانجيل، وقد  تكلمنا عنه سابقا. لكني أنصحك اليوم بقراءة الموعظة على الجبل التي تصف هذا  الملكوت وتدعونا إلى دخوله. في هذه الموعظة التي ألقاها يسوع على جبل  صغير، فصَّل نمط الحياة الذي يجب ان يعيشه مَن هم في الملكوت. تجد العظة في  إنجيل متى الإصحاحات 5 الى 8، وفي إنجيل لوقا مطلع العظة في 6: 17-44.*

*س 139: ماذا يقول يسوع في العظة على الجبل؟*
*ج: تبدأ العظة بسلسلة  وعود، يَعِد الرب يسوع بها الذين يعيشون حسب الإنجيل برؤيا الله وبالملكوت  الآتي. تُدعى هذه السلسلة من الوعود، وعددها تسعة، "التطويبات" لأن كل  واحدة منها تبتدئ بكلمة "طوبى". *

*س 140: ما معنى كلمة طوبى؟ *
*ج: تعني الغبطة، الفرح الدائم ويقصد الغبطة السماوية التي لا نهاية لها للذين في ملكوت الله.*

*رزنامة الأعياد *

*س 141: ما معنى السنة الطقسية؟ قيل لي أنها رزنامة الأعياد على مدار السنة.*
*ج: هي تقويم او رزنامة،  مجموعة إرشادات عملية حول الأعياد وطقوسها، لكنها أكثر من ذلك بكثير.  يمكننا القول أنها تذكير للمؤمنين بتعليم الإنجيل وأحداث التاريخ المسيحي  مرتبة بطريقة معينة غايتها تعليمية تربوية، لكن هذا أيضاً لا يكفي. يمكن  أيضاً القول أنها توجيه لصلاتنا حسب خطوط معينة ضمن اطار فني، لكن  الليتورجيا أكثر من طريقة صلاة او من شعر وترتيل.*

*س 142: ما هي الليتورجيا اذن؟*
*ج: الليتورجيا مجموعة  أحداث مقدسة حصلت في الماضي وهي فاعلة في الحاضر. كل عيد يجدد الحدث ، يأخذ  الحدث الحاصل في الماضي ويجعله معاصرا لنا ونحيا بنعمته بمقدار استعدادنا  لتقبله والمشاركة فيه. هذا أيضاً لا يعطي المعنى الكامل لليتورجيا. السنة  الطقسية، بشكل ما، طريقة خاصة للاتحاد بالمسيح. لا شك ان الافخارستيا، حيث  المسيح هو "المقرِّب والمقرَّب"، توحدنا به حميميا. ولكن أيضاً كل صلاة  توحدنا به، لأن صلاة أعضاء الجسد تجعلهم مشاركين رأس الجسد في الصلاة.*

*س 143: افهم إذن أن تسلسل الأعياد يجعلنا نشارك حياة المسيح.*
*ج: نعم. من الميلاد إلى  الفصح ومن الفصح إلى العنصرة، تدعونا الليتورجيا إلى الاتحاد بالمسيح  المولود، بالمسيح المتألم، بالمسيح المنتصر على الموت، بالمسيح الذي يلهم  الكنيسة. ان السنة الطقسية تشكّل المسيح فينا منذ ولادته حتى قامة الإنسان  الكامل. يقول تقليد كنسي قديم ان السنة الطقسية هي المسيح نفسه.*

*س 144: ماذا عن أعياد القديسين؟*
*ج: لا تنفصل أعياد  القديسين في السنة الطقسية عن الأعياد السيدية. القديسون هم أعضاء جسد  المسيح الممجدين، وقداستهم إشعاع من قداسة المسيح نفسه. أن نعيّد لقديس  يعني أن نعيّد لنعمة خاصة انسكبت من المسيح على هذا القديس وعلينا، وندخل  بذلك في علاقة الصلاة التي تربط هذا القديس بالمسيح. أكثر من ذلك: كما ان  أعياد ربنا يسوع المسيح تعيد أحداث حياته سريا، كذلك تعييد أعياد القديسين  حياتهم وفضائلهم وموتهم كأنها مشاركة في حياة المسيح وموته.*

*س 145: هل يمكننا أن نقول أن السنة الطقسية إطار لممارسة العبادة؟*
*ج: نوعاً ما. السنة  الطقسية اطار وسند لتقوانا، تحفظ الوحدة بين المؤمنين. اهم من ذلك تلهمهم  وتحييهم. لكنها ليست غاية بحد ذاتها، هي وسيلة وليست الإطار الوحيد لممارسة  العبادة. هناك قديسون ونساك لم يتمسكوا بها. وعلينا ان نحذر من المبالغة  بالتمسك بالطقوس كإطار جامد جاف دون الاهتمام بالمعنى. ان ممارستنا في  السنة الطقسية فارغة كاذبة ان لم تتجدد الاعياد في داخلنا كما تتجدد في  الطقوس. تبقى الغاية من كل ذلك ان نصل إلى ملكوت الله الذي "في داخلكم" كما  قال السيد.*

*الجسد والروح*

*س 146: تعلّمنا في درس التعليم المسيحي ان الإنسان نفس وجسد، وان الجسد فانٍ يعود الى التراب. هل ان النفس وحدها تذهب الى الرب؟*
*ج: سأعطيك جوابا من  القديس إيرناوس أسقف ليون (فرنسا) حوالي سنة 170 الذي كان تلميذ القديس  الشهيد بوليكاربوس أسقف إزمير الذي هو بدوره تلميذ القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي.  يقول: "إذا لم يخلّص المسيح كل الجسد واللحم بإقامتهما من الأموات، فهو لن  يخلّص الإنسان على الاطلاق، لأننا لم نرَ قط إنساناً من غير جسد"0 نحن  نبسّط الأمور أحياناً ونتصوّر ان الإنسان جسد من جهة وروح من جهة اخرى،  والبعدان يتصارعان. نعتقد ان ما هو جسدي يخضع للشر ومصيره الفساد، وان  النفس المتحررة من الجسد تتطهر وتستطيع ان تخلص.*

*س 147: علّمونا أيضاً ان الجسد أرضي والنفس سماوية وانه يجب ان نحارب ميول الجسد. هل هذا صحيح؟*
*ج: خلق الله الإنسان  بكامله. ليس الجسد شريرا أصلا وليست النفس طاهرة هكذا. لن يصبح الجسد شريرا  إلا إذا حوّله الإنسان، بخطيئته، عن الله واستخدمه ليستعبد النفس. ليس  الجسد مصدر الشر، لكنه يمكن ان يصبح مكان الضعف وموطن الخطيئة. نقرأ في  رسالة القديس بولس: "من ينقذني من هذا الجسد الذي مصيره الموت؟" (رومية 7:  24)، وأيضاً: "..لأن اهتمام الجسد هو موت ولكن اهتمام الروح هو حياة وسلام"  (رومية 8: 6-7). فهل يكون الرسول بولس من محتقري الجسد؟ لا بالتأكيد، فهو  يعرف ان الجسد قد تخلّص وتمجّد بانتصار المسيح على الموت.*

*س 148: قال القديس بولس أيضا: "أما تعلمون ان أجسادكم هي هياكل الروح القدس؟". كيف يكون الجسد شريرا فاسدا؟*
*ج: بالضبط. وقال أيضا:  "الجسد ... هو للرب والرب للجسد. وان الله الذي أقام الرب سيقيمنا نحن أيضا  بقدرته. أما تعلمون ان أجسادكم هي أعضاء المسيح؟ ... ومن اتحد بالرب فقد  صار وإيّاه روحا واحدا ...اما تعلمون ان أجسادكم هي هياكل الروح القدس؟  فمجدوا الله اذا بأجسادكم" (1كو 6: 13-15؛17؛19-20). اتخذ المسيح جسدنا  بالذات، وبهذا الفعل خلّصه. لم يعد الانسان عبدا للخطيئة بعد. صار بإمكانه،  إذا أراد، ان يتحد بكلّيته بالله. يقول القديس بولس في الإصحاح 15 من  الرسالة الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس، متكلما عن آدم: "عن يد إنسان أتى الموت  فعن يد إنسان أيضا تكون قيامة الأموات. وكما يموت جميع الناس في آدم فكذلك  سيحيون أيضا في المسيح" (15: 21-22). ويكشف لنا هكذا سرا كبيرا: يصبح جسدنا  حامل الروح القدس، ونستطيع جميعنا ان نتحوّل. ويستطيع جسد كل إنسان ان  يصبح غير مائت لأن المسيح كان قد اتخذه وروحنه بروحه: "فإذا كان الروح الذي  أقام يسوع من بين الأموات حالا فيكم، فالذي أقام يسوع من بين الأموات  يُحيي أيضا أجسادكم الفانية بروحه الحال فيكم" (رومية 8: 11).*

*س 149: هل يعني هذا أن الأجساد تقوم من بين الأموات؟*
*ج: نعم. هكذا يعلّمنا  آباء الكنيسة. الإنسان وحدة كاملة. ليس مكونا من جسد فانٍ تقابله روح  خالدة. من آمن بقيامة المسيح يؤمن أيضاً بقيامة الإنسان نفسا وجسدا: "ومتى  لبس هذا الفاسد عدم الفساد، ولبس هذا المائت عدم الموت، حينئذ يتم قول  الكتاب: قد ابتلعَ النصرُ الموت. فأين غلبتك ياموت؟ ... فالشكر لله الذي  يعطينا الغَلبة بيسوع المسيح" (1كو 15: 54-57).*

*س 150: لماذا نقول اليوم "المسيح قام" بدل التحية؟*
*ج: لأن اليوم يوم  القيامة. نعيّد مدة أربعين يوما ونصافح بعضنا بعضا خلال الزمن الفصحي  الراهن بعبارة المسيح قام! اي نبشّر بأن المسيح قد قام ويأتي الرد: حقا  قام! اي اننا نؤمن بأنه قام. هذا الخبر السار الذي بشّر الرسل به ان المسيح  قام وانه يمكننا ان نقوم نحن أيضاً معه. التحية الفصحية تعبير عن فرحنا،  عن اشتراكنا في الإيمان الواحد وعن تأكيدنا ان المسيح غلب الموت. طيلة  الأربعين يوما تبقى ملابس الكهنة وأغطية المائدة والمذبح كلها بيضاء ناصعة  مثل ملابس الملاك الذي بشّر النساء بقيامة السيد. وتبقى أيقونة المسيح في  القبر التي نطوف بها يوم الجمعة العظيم، تبقى على المائدة في الهيكل مدة  أربعين يوما ويقام عليها القداس الإلهي لأن الحياة أتى من القبر.*

*س 151: هل نصوم في زمن الفصح؟*
*ج: ليس الوقت وقت صيام  لأن المسيح فيما بيننا كما كان عندما ظهر للرسل في العلية ولتلميذي عماوس  على الطريق وفي الجليل وعلى شاطئ بحيرة طبريا حيث أكل مع التلاميذ. لسنا في  فترة الصوم لأننا في زمن الفرح بالعيد، في الوقت الذي ندعو فيه الأصدقاء  لمشاركتنا الطعام، بالأخص المحتاجين والمعزولين.*

*س 152: ماذا نقرأ في زمن الفصح؟*
*ج: نقرأ في زمن الفصح  كتاب أعمال الرسل كاملا في الكنيسة وفي البيت. به ندخل كل سنة في جو الفرح  السائد في الكنيسة الأولى لما كان الرسل يبشرون بالخلاص للبشر بموت المسيح  وقيامته، والروح القدس يعمل بهم. نقرأ أيضا إنجيل يوحنا من الفصح الى  العنصرة كل يوم مقطع ابتداء من مطلع الإنجيل الذي نقرأه يوم العيد: "في  البدء كان الكلمة...".*

*تجسّد الكلمة*

*س 153: نقترب من عيد  ميلاد يسوع المسيح. وفي وسط الزينة والاستعدادات في الشوارع تذكرنا مع  الرفاق ما قلتَه لنا قبلا عن أن العيد هو عيد مجيء الله إلينا. لكننا لم  نفهم جيدا معنى "تجسّد الكلمة".*
*ج: نقرأ في بدء إنجيل  يوحنا: "في البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند الله، والكلمة صار جسداً  وحلّ بيننا" (1:1و14) كلمة الله هو يسوع المسيح، ابن الله الوحيد الذي أتى  إلى العالم ليخلصنا، نقول عنه في دستور الإيمان: "ابن الله الوحيد، المولود  من الآب قبل الدهور... الذي من اجلنا نحن البشر ومن اجل خلاصنا، نزل من  السماء وتجسد من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء..". ألا تذكر اننا نرتل  أيضاً في القداس: "يا كلمة الله الابن الوحيد الذي لم يزل غير مائت. لقد  اقتبلت أن تتجسد من أجل خلاصنا من القديسة والدة الإله الدائمة البتولية  مريم..". هذا الكلام وغيره يدلنا على ان المسيح هو كلمة الله، ابن الله  وانه أخذ جسداً من مريم من أجلنا. هذا معنى تجسد الكلمة الذي تكلّم عنه  الأنبياء كثيرا في العهد القديم وبالأخص إشعياء الذي قال فيما قاله: "السيد  نفسه يعطيكم آية: ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً وتدعو اسمه عمّانوئيل (الله  معنا) (7: 13-14).*

*س 154: تحققت هذه النبوءة في عيد البشارة لما قبلَت مريم ما بشّرها به الملاك وصارت والدة الإله.*
*ج: أنتَ قلتَ الآن وصارت  والدة الإله. أرسل الله ابنه الوحيد الذي وُلد منها. تتطابق الآن بُشرى  الملاك مع نبوءة إشعياء. وتحققت النبوءة: العذراء حبلى تنتظر مولودها. ونحن  نفرح كثيرا ونرتل في الاحداث المهمة في حياتنا مثل الاحتفال بالزواج في  الكنيسة أو عند رسامة شماس او كاهن، اي عندما نتقبّل هذه الأسرار المقدسة  التي تفتح لنا الطريق إلى الملكوت، نقوم بزيّاح مرنمين: "يا اشعيا اطرب  متهللا لأن البتول قد حملت في أحشائها وولدت ابناً وعو عمانوئيل إلهاً  وإنساناً معا...". العبارة الأساسية هنا هي "إلها وإنساناً معا"، هذا هو كل  معنى التجسد. العذراء اتحدت بالله حين أصبحت أمه. على مثال مريم نحن نقتبل  الله ونستقبله، لأن الله يتجسد فينا أيضاً بواسطة الروح القدس. ان هدف  المسيحي، في صراعه مع الخطيئة، هو ان يترك تجسّد الكلمة يظهر في حياته، وفي  جسده بالذات.*

*س 155: كيف يظهر تجسد الكلمة فينا؟ هل يعني ذلك أننا نفهم كلام الإنجيل؟*
*ج: طبعا اذا فهمنا كلام  الإنجيل وطبقناه في حياتنا تظهر ثماره فينا وحولنا. ولكن "كلمة الله"، يسوع  المسيح هو الإله حي، ليس مجرد كلمات فقط، نتحد به فعليا بجسدنا، ليس فقط  بفكرنا وعقلنا. وهو أتى إلينا واتحد بنا ليقودنا إلى أبيه ويصالحنا معه.  يتم هذا عندما نتناول في القداس. نقرأ قبل المناولة صلوات كتبها الآباء  القديسون، تعدّنا للاتحاد مع الله في جسدنا، مثلا صلاة القديس باسيليوس  الكبير: "باقتبالي جزءاً صغيراً من عطاياك المقدسة أُصبح متحداً بجسدك  وبدمك، فتثبت فيَّ مع الآب وروحك القدوس". يحصل كل هذا بطريقة سرية لا  نفهمها لكننا نعيش نتائجها في تصرفاتنا وابتعادنا عن الخطيئة وعلاقاتنا مع  الآخرين.*

*الرب يهوه*

*س 156: ما معنى كلمة يهوه، وعلى من تدلّ؟*
*ج: كلمة يهوه عبرية  وتعني: أنا هو مَن هو. وردت في سفر الخروج (3 :13-14)، في العهد القديم،  جوابا لموسى الذي سأل الله قائلا: "ها أنا ذاهب إلى بني إسرائيل فأقول لهم:  اله آبائكم أرسلني إليكم. فإن قالوا لي: ما اسمه؟ فماذا أقول لهم؟". إذن  يهوه هو اسم الله. لكن العبرانيين القدماء لم يستعملوا هذا الاسم لفظاً  احتراما لله، واستعاضوا عنه بكلمة "أدوناي" العبرية التي تعني الربّ.*

*س 157: كيف انتقلت إلى المسيحية؟*
*ج: لما تُرجم العهد  القديم إلى اليونانية في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد، نقل المترجمون كلمة  "ادوناي" العبرية الى كلمة "كيريوس" اليونانية التي تعني ربّ. في المسيحية  دلّت كلمة "كيريوس" على يسوع المسيح الذي له "اسم فوق كل اسم ... ليعترف كل  لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو ربّ لمجد الله الآب" (فيليبي 2: 9 و11). كان يُشار  إلى المسيحيين الأول بعبارة "الذين يدْعون باسم الربّ" (أعمال الرسل 9:  14-21). وكانوا يُضطهَدون لأنهم رفضوا تقديم العبادة لربّ آخر او ملك آخر  غير يسوع المسيح.*

*س 158: تأتي كلمة "الرب" كثيرا في صلواتنا ...*
*ج: هذا طبيعي لأن كل  صلوات الكنيسة مجبولة بالكتاب المقدس، العهد القديم والعهد الجديد. كانت  المزامير صلاة المؤمنين أيام يسوع ولها الآن مكانة هامة في صلوات الكنيسة  وحياة المؤمنين. يُدعى اسم الربّ في كل المزامير المئة والخمسين. من هو هذا  الربّ؟ الى من نتوجه بصلاتنا؟ الربّ هو الله في ثلاثة اقانيم. لذلك تناسب  كلمة الربّ الآب والابن والروح القدس "الربوبية الواحدة" كما قال القديس  يوحنا الدمشقي.*

*التجربة*

*س 159: نصلّي في نهاية "أبانا الذي في السماوات"... "لا تُدخلنا في تجربة". الله أبونا، كيف يدخلنا في التجربة؟*
*ج: الله أبونا فعلا وهو  لا يوقعنا في التجربة. نحن نقع إذا أردنا. خلقنا الله أحراراً. يمكننا  مقاومة التجربة، ويمكننا السقوط فيها. القرار قرارنا نحن. نسقط في التجربة  عندما نسمع من الشيطان كما فعل آدم عندما خالف أوامر الله. أما عندما نقاوم  التجربة فإننا نتبع مثال المسيح الذي انتصر على التجارب في البرية كما  نقرأ في انجيل متى (4: 1-11).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مايو 2011)

*س 160: ما هي التجارب التي علينا مقاومتها؟*
*ج: التجارب كثيرة في   حياتنا اليومية: الكذب، الحسد، البخل، الشراهة، الكبرياء، إدانة الآخرين،   الكسل، التخاذل، قلة المحبة ... التجربة هي ما يجذبنا لنقع فيه، ومعناها   ايضا الامتحان: اختبارنا هل سنقاوم ام سنسقط. نختار بحرية ان نقاوم الشيطان   بمساعدة الرب الذي علّمنا ان نصلّي: لا تدخلنا في تجربة، لكن نجنا من   الشرير"، او ان نسقط ونحن نعلم ان السقوط يبعدنا عن الله وعن الآخرين. *

*س 161: هل يبعدنا السقوط في التجارب عن الله نهائياً؟*
*ج: لا. نبقى أحرارا حتى   بعد السقوط. يمكننا ان نعود إلى الله بعد ان نكون قد ابتعدنا عنه. نعود   إليه بتواضع نادمين على اختيارنا الابتعاد عنه. هذه هي التوبة: نرجع الى   الله وهو يخلصنا. المهم ان لا نيأس إذ نسمع الرسول بولس يردد ان الله   يعطينا القوة لنتحمل التجربة والطريقة لنخرج منها: "لا يدعكم تجرَّبون فوق   ما تستطيعون، بل سيجعل مع التجربة أيضاً المنفذ لتستطيعوا أن تحتملوا" (1   كورنثوس 10 :13). اسمع أيضاً قول القديس يعقوب في رسالته فهو يجيب على   سؤالك الأول عن ان الله يُدخلنا في تجربة: "طوبى للرجل الذي يحتمل التجربة   ... لا يقل أحد إذا جُرّب، اني أُجَرّب من قبَل الله، لأن الله غير مجرِّب   بالشرور وهو لا يجرّب أحداً. لكن كل واحد يُجَرَّب اذا انجذب وانخدع من   شهوته" (يعقوب 1: 12-13). *

*س 162: الصلاة تساعدنا في التجارب. أليس كذلك؟*
*ج: تساعدنا الكنيسة   لنقاوم فخ التجارب، وإن سقطنا تساعدنا لنقوم. بقدر ما نواظب على الاشتراك   في الصلوات والأسرار، نستطيع مقاومة التجربة وحسن الاختيار امام الامتحان.   لنتذكر دائما ان المسيح الذي مرّ هو أيضاً في التجربة " يقدر ان يعين   المُجَّربين" (عبرانيين 2: 18).*

*يسوع يصلّي*

*تحدثنا الأناجيل عن ان   يسوع صلّى مع الجموع او لوحده ليلا، وعلى الجبل. نقرأ في إنجيل لوقا (11:   1): ".. كان يسوع يصلّي، فلما فرغ من صلاته قال له أحد تلاميذه: يا رب   علّمنا ان نصلّي. فقال لهم يسوع: متى صلّيتم قولوا: أبانا الذي في   السماوات....". لن نشرح الصلاة الربية هنا. لكن نتعلّم 3 امور من هذه   الآيات: أولاً أن يسوع كان يصلّي دائما. ثانيا: ان صلاة يسوع موجهة الى   الله الآب. ثالثا: فهم تلاميذه أهمية الصلاة وطلبوا ان يعلمهم.*

*س 163: هل كان يسوع يصلّي كل يوم؟*
*ج: نعم، كل يوم. وفي   أوقات خاصة أيضاً: عندما اعتمد في الأردن (لوقا 3: 21)، وقبل دعوة "الاثني   عشر" (لوقا 6: 12)، وقبل التجلّي (لوقا 9: 28)، وعندما أقام لعازر (يوحنا   11: 41)، عند آلامه في بستان الجثمانية وعلى الصليب، وأوقات كثيرة أخرى.   إليك نصيحة: خذ الإنجيل واقرأ ثم دوّن كل ما تجده عن صلاة يسوع وتعليمه حول   الصلاة، وأهمية الصلاة ...الخ تتعلّم كثيرا. تتعلّم ان صلاة يسوع تتمّ  "في  الروح"، ويمكن القول ان يسوع يصلّي بواسطة الروح القدس، وان الروح  القدس  نفسه يصلّي في يسوع. كان يسوع ممتلئا بالصلاة وكانت وجهته على  الدوام إلى  أبيه و يحدّثه ممجدا إياه ومتشفعا بالخليقة.*


*س 164: ماذا حصل بعد صعود يسوع إلى السماء؟*
*ج: بعد صعود يسوع إلى   السماء حلّ الروح القدس على التلميذ في العنصرة وصاروا هم أيضاً يصلّون   بالروح. وصلاة الكنيسة، جسد المسيح، الآن، وصلاة المؤمنين ليست إلا صلاة   واحدة مع صلاة المسيح القائم من بين الأموات. نقرأ في الرسالة إلى   العبرانيين (7: 25) عن يسوع: "هو حيّ في كل حين ليشفع لهم". والكنيسة، وكل   واحد منا، في تسبيحها وشفاعتها مندفعة على خطى "المعلّم" الذي علّمنا كيف   نصلّى.*

*جسد المسيح*

*س 165: فهمت من الرسالة إلى أهل كورنثوس الإصحاح 15 ان جسد القائم من بين الأموات هو "جسم روحاني". هل يعني هذا انه روح بلا جسد؟*
*ج: لا هذا يعني انه مليء   بالروح القدس. هو جسد غير قابل للفساد وغير مائت، قد قام بمجد، جسد  ممجّد.  وقد استعمل العهد الجديد أيضاً لفظة الجسد ليدل به على الكنيسة.  والجسد  مؤلف من أعضاء، ولكل عضو وظيفته وأهميته. وكل عضو من الأعضاء بحاجة  إلى  جميع الأعضاء الاخرى. "واذا تألم عضو واحد، فجميع الأعضاء تتألم معه"  (1كو  12: 26). ونحن في الكنيسة متحدون بعضنا ببعض، وكلنا متحدون في  المسيح. كل  أعضاء الجسد الواحد مرتبطة بالرأس الواحد بحيث إنه مثلا اذا  فعل أحد  الأعضاء شرا ما او فكَّر في فعل الشر، فكل الجسد يتألم من ذلك.  واذا صلّى  أحد الأعضاء صلاة حقيقية، تكون الكنيسة كلها في صلاة معه ويكون  جميع  الأعضاء في حال فضلى.*

*س 166: كيف نتحد كلنا في جسد المسيح؟*
*ج: نحن جميعا متضامنون   بالمسيح في قلب الكنيسة، ونتواصل بعضنا مع بعض من دون أن نعرف، فالروح   القدس يحلّ في جسد الكنيسة كله، كما ان النفس تحلّ في جسد الإنسان كلّه.   لذا فإن رأس الجسد، اي المسيح، يحرّك الأعضاء ويوجهها شرط ألا تكون مريضة.   وفعلا، عندما نرتكب الشرّ نكون كالعضو المشلول غير خاضعين لمشيئة المسيح،   وغير محمولين بالروح القدس. فإذا ما أصغينا الى الكلام الإلهي، تَقبَّلْنا   الدفق الحيّ من الرأس، وجَعلَنا الروح القدس نتواصل في المحبة. ونصير  حينئذ  في وحدة وشركة بين بعضنا البعض ومع المسيح في آن معاً.*

*س 167: أعرف اننا نتحد بالمسيح بتناولنا جسده ودمه في القداس الإلهي.*
*ج: سبقتني. كنت سأكمل   الشرح وأقول ان الإنجيل كشف لنا معادلة مضاعفة: الافخارستيا = جسد المسيح =   الكنيسة. الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء (يوحنا 6: 51)، هذا "الخبز الذي   يعطي الحياة للعالم" (6: 36)، هو "خبز الحياة" (6: 35)... "الخبز النازل  من  السماء الذي يأكل منه الإنسان ولا يموت" (6: 50)، الخبز الذي أعطاه  يسوع  الى تلاميذه عشية موته قائلا: "خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي الذي يُكسَر من  أجلكم  لمغفرة الخطايا". ونحن كلّنا إذ نأكل هذا "الخبز" الذي هو جسد  المسيح،  نستطيع أن ندرك ان الكنيسة هي جسد المسيح. فالمؤمنون بيسوع،  بتناولهم الخبز  والخمر، اي بتناولهم جسد المسيح ودمه، يُصبحون جسد المسيح،  يصيرون  الكنيسة. هل فهمت ما أقصد؟*

*س 168: نعم فهمت بشكل عام. لكن كيف يصير هذا فعليا؟*
*ج: إليك مثلاً قد   يساعدك. قال القديس إيريناوس: كما يجمع الماء حبات الطحين ليجعل منها عجنة   واحدة، كذلك يجمع الروح القدس المؤمنين ليجعل منهم جسداً واحداً، اي جسد   المسيح. والعشاء السري اي القداس الإلهي هو مشغل الكنيسة: هناك يجبل الله   الآب أبناءه المجتمعين في بيت الله، والمتناولين القربان المقدّس، ويصنع   منهم خبزاً واحداً هو جسد المسيح، الكنيسة. ورد هذا بعبارة اخرى في الرسالة   إلى أهل أفسس (2: 19-22): "فلستم بعد اليوم غرباء او نزلاء، بل رعية مع   القديسين وأهل بيت الله، مبنيين على أساس الرسل والأنبياء ويسوع المسيح   نفسه حجر الزاوية، الذي فيه كل البناء مركّباً معا، ينمو هيكلاً مقدساً في   الرب. وبه انتم أيضا**W** تُبنون معاً لتصيروا مسكناً لله في   الروح". فالكنيسة اذاً هي جماعة المؤمنين يتغذون بكلمة الله وبالمناولة   ويربطهم الروح القدس فيصيرون جسداً واحداً: المسيح رأسه والمؤمنون أعضاؤه.*

*س 169: هل كل جسد سيقوم حتى لو ناله الفساد. هل قال يسوع ذلك حقا؟*
*ج: نعم. يثبتنا يسوع   بنفسه في هذا الرجاء: "الحق الحق اقول لكم تأتي ساعة -وهي الآن حاضرة -   يسمع فيها الأموات صوت ابن الله، والذين يسمعونه يحيون... تأتي ساعة يسمع   فيها جميع الذين في القبور صوت ابن الله فيخرجون منها" (يوحنا 5: 25-28).   يُقرأ هذا الإنجيل في صلاة الجناز على الراقدين. وفي الرسالة التي تُقرأ في   الجناز يذكّرنا الرسول بولس بهذا الوعد: "...لا أريد ان تجهلوا ما يختص   بالراقدين لئلا تحزنوا كباقي الناس الذين لا رجاء لهم. فإنّا إن كنّا نؤمن   أنّ يسوع المسيح مات فقام فكذلك سيُحضر الله الراقدين بيسوع معه... لأن   الرب نفسه عند الهتاف عند صوت رئيس الملائكة وبوق الله سينزل من السماء   ويقوم الأموات في المسيح أولاً.." (1تسالونيكي 4: 13-18).*

*س 170: أليس الأرجح ان   النفس وحدها هي التي تذهب الى الرب؟ نردد في صلاة الجناز "امنح الراحة لنفس   عبدك المائت". ألا يعني هذا ان النفس تصعد الى الله ويبقى الجسد في  القبر؟*
*ج: القديس إيريناوس أسقف   مدينة ليون حوالى سنة 170، تلميذ بوليكاربوس الذي هو بدوره تلميذ يوحنا   الإنجيلي، يجيب بدقة عن سؤالك: "اذا لم يخلّص المسيح كل الجسد واللحم   بإقامتهما من مثوى الأموات، فهو لن يخلّص الإنسان على الإطلاق. لأننا لم   نرَ قط إنسانا من غير جسد...". نحن نتخيّل ان الإنسان مؤلف من نفس وجسد   يتصارعان: الجسد يخضع للشر ومصيره الفساد، والنفس تتطهر وتخلص وحدها. الجسد   أرضي والنفس سماوية. هذا التصوّر خطأ لأن الله خلق الإنسان بكامله. لن   يصبح الجسد شريرا الا اذا انقاد الى شهواته. قال يسوع: "اسهروا وصلّوا لئلا   تدخلوا في التجربة: الروح مندفع، واما الجسد فضعيف" (متى 26: 41). ليس   الجسد مصدر الشر، لكنه يمكن ان يصبح موطن الخطيئة.*

*س 171: هل اتخذ المسيح هذا الجسد؟*
*ج: نعم. هذا الجسد   بالذات اتخذه المسيح، وخلّصه. نقرأ في الرسالة الأولى الى أهل كورنثوس: "عن   يد إنسان أتى الموت (إشارة الى سقوط آدم)، فعن يد إنسان أيضا تكون قيامة   الأموات. وكما يموت جميع الناس في آدم، فكذلك سيحيون أيضاً في المسيح"  (15:  21-22). هكذا يكشف لنا القديس بولس سرّا كبيرا: يصبح جسدنا حامل  الروح  القدس. ويستطيع كل انسان ان يصبح غير مائت لأن المسيح اتخذه  ورَوحَنه  بروحه: "فإذا كان الروح الذي أقام يسوع من بين الأموات حالا  فيكم، فالذي  أقام يسوع من بين الأموات يُحيي أيضا أجسادكم الفانية بروحه  الحالّ فيكم"  (رومية 8: 11). اسمع اخيرا هذا المقطع: "ومتى لبس هذا الكائن  الفاسد عدم  الفساد، ولبس الخلود هذا الكائنُ الفاني، حينئذ يتم قول  الكتاب: قد ابتلعَ  النصرُ الموت. فأين غلبتك يا موت؟ ... فالشكر لله الذي  آتانا النصر بربنا  يسوع المسيح" (1كورنثوس 15: 54-57).*

*س 172: نقول في آخر دستور الإيمان "واترجى قيامة الموتى". هل قيامة الموتى امر حقيقي؟ أم أنها تشير الى اعتقاد قديم يصعب حدوثه؟*
*ج: منذ ان قام المسيح من   بين الأموات وغلب الموت صار ممكنا أن يقوم كل إنسان أيضا. لما نزل بطرس  من  العليّة الى شوارع أورشليم، منوَّرا بنور الروح القدس، أعلن المسيح  القائم  من بين الأموات (أعمال الرسل 2: 26-28). القيامة قلب تبشير الرسل:  المسيح  قام وإن آمنتم به تقومون انتم أيضاً معه. في تراتيل عيد الفصح نردد  ان يسوع  المسيح الذي وطئ الموت، هو "فصحنا غير القابل للفساد" الذي يفتح  لكل جسد  رجاء القيامة الذي سألت عنه. يتعلق الأمر فعلا بقيامة الجسد. وهذا  امر  ملموس، وليس مفهوما مجردا، مفهوم بقاء النفس وحدها منفصلة عن الجسد  ومتطهرة  كي تحيا في عالم "الافكار" المتجرد بحسب تعليم بعض الفلاسفة. بطرس  في  خطابه وكل الرسل يضعون حقيقة رجائهم في الجسد الذي خُلّص من الفساد.*

*س 173: ما هو الفساد؟*
*ج: هو انحلال الأجساد،   العودة الى الأرض. تذكر قصة الخلق: ان الإنسان الذي جُبل من التراب سيعود   الى التراب لأنه بعد السقوط والشر والألم، اندَسّ الموت والفساد في خلق   الله الجميل (تكوين 7: 19). ومع ذلك نحن نؤمن بأن الأموات سيقومون، ونرجو   ذلك كما نقول في دستور الإيمان.*

*س 174: كيف يمكن ان يحصل هذا؟ يصعب علي ان اصدّق أنّ جميع الذين ماتوا سوف يقومون من الموت.*
*ج: الجواب في الكتاب   المقدّس. لنبقَ قريبين جدا من النصوص حتى لا ننحرف عن الإيمان الحق. ففي   هذا المجال ليس لنا الحق ان نخترع ولا ان نحسم بل ان نتقصّى ما أوحته لنا   النصوص المقدسة. في العهد القديم نصوص تتكلم عن القيامة: "الكثير من   الراقدين في أرض التراب يستيقظون، بعضهم للحياة الأبدية، وبعضهم للعار   الأبدي" (دانيال 12: 2). ويعلن اشعياء النبي الرجاء نفسه: "ستحيا موتاك   وتقوم أجسادهم" (اشعيا 26: 19). وهتف أيوب في آلامه: "... سيرفعني إلى   قربه، فأعاين الله في جسدي" (ايوب 19: 25-26). ويذكرنا متى الإنجيلي بآية   يونان: "فكما بقي يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاثة ليال، فكذلك يبقى   ابن الإنسان في جوف الأرض ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال" (12: 40).*

*س 175: إن المسيح ابن الله لا يمكن ان يبقى في القبر، فهذا اؤمن به. وأما بالنسبة الينا، نحن البشر، فقيامة الجسد ليست امرا بديهيا. *
*ج: وقيامة المسيح لم تكن   بديهية. ما لا يُعقل، وما هو مصدر عجَب لا ينقطع، هو ان ابن الله اتخذ  حقا  جسدا بشريا وليس هيئة بشرية فقط. هو أكّد ذلك لرسله بعد القيامة لمّا   ظنّوا انه روح: "انظروا الى يديّ ورجليّ. انا هو بنفسي. المسوني وانظروا،   فإن الروح ليس له لحم ولا عظم كما ترون لي" (لوقا 24: 39). كان القديس  بولس  على حق أن يسمّي يسوع "البكر بين الأموات"؛ هذا يعني انه لم يقم من  اجل  ذاته فقط؛ وهو لم يقم وحده ليدهش البشر. ففي إثره سيقوم كل انسان من  الموت،  وكل جسد حتى لو ناله الفساد سيعود الى الحياة، لأنّ ما خلقه الله  فينا  معطيا إيّاه صورته لن يعود الى العدم.*

*أريد أن أرى الله*

*س 176: يسأل الصغار: أين الله؟ وغالباً ما يضيفون: أريد ان أرى الله. ماذا نقول لهم؟ *
*ج: هذا سؤال يأتي من ولد   سمع كلاما عن الله منذ ولادته. تربى في عائلة مسيحية، ترسم امه علامة   الصليب عليه وقت النوم وتقول له: "الله يحميك". تريه الأيقونات، تجعله   يقبّلها. يعيش بحضور الله وتحت نظره. ان رغبته في رؤية الله شرعية. يقول   الكتاب المقدس ان الإنسان لا يستطيع ان يرى الله ويعيش. وقد درسنا فعلاً   بأي حرص ظهر الله لموسى وايليا كي لا يميتهما. عندما مرّ الله أمام موسى في   نقرة الصخرة ظلله بيده. وعندما وقف ايليا أمام المغامرة، لم يأتِ الله في   الريح الشديدة ليُكسّر ولا في الزلزلة ليهدم، ولا في النار ليحرق، لكن  الله  أتى في النسيم اللطيف وأنقذ ايليا.*

*س 178: لكن كيف نرى الله؟*
*ج: أعدّنا الله للالتقاء   به عندما تجسّد ابن الله، وصار "ابن" الإنسان. لم يظهر في مجده لأن البشر   لم يكن في استطاعتهم أن يتحمّلوه. صار شبيهاً بهم. اتخذ الصورة  الإنسانية،  وصورة العبد حتى النهاية. لم يكن هناك أي شيء يُظهر ألوهية  يسوع. لقد ظهر  كإله بنوع خاص حين معموديته وحين تجلّيه. كشفت معموديته في  الأردن أن يسوع  هو ابن الله، الأقنوم الثاني في الثالوث. رآه يوحنا  المعمدان وشهد له. عند  التجلّي رأى الرسل الثلاثة بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا  يسوعَ يُضيء في مجده الإلهي  على جبل ثابور بحضور شاهدين كبيرين كانا قد  رأيا المجد نفسه زمن العهد  القديم هما موسى وإيليا، وأتيا يوم التجلّي  يؤكدان ان الامر يتعلّق فعلا  "بالنور" نفسه وبالله نفسه. *

*س 179: ماذا حدث على جبل ثابور؟*
*ج: اقرأ في الانجيل (متى   17: 1-9؛ مرقس 9: 2-9؛ لوقا 9: 28-36) ما يرويه لنا، واستعد لسماع   التراتيل يوم عيد التجلي في 6 آب - اي بعد غد. أنصحك أيضا بتأمل أيقونة   التجلّي وأنت تقرأ الانجيل. لقد أرسلنا اليكم أيقونة التجلي مع شرح بسيط   (العدد 32 سنة 1995). يمكنك ان تراجع أيضا "كلمة الراعي العدد 31 سنة 2001،   العدد 31 سنة 1996 والعدد 32 سنة 1993. اليك بعض الملاحظات للمساعدة:   المسيح في وسط الأيقونة مشعّ بالنور. أشعّة النور تخرج من المسيح وتشكّل   نجمة تدخل في دائرة. هذا يكشف لنا ان هذا النور غير النور الذي توّلده   الشمس. هذا النور الذي ينبثق من المسيح ورآه التلاميذ هو مجد الله. القديس   يوحنا الإنجيلي الذي كان حاضرا على الجبل يقول لنا: "وقد أبصرنا مجده، مجد   وحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا" (يوحنا 1: 14).*

*س 180: النور يخرج من الشمس. وعندما ارسم انا، ارسم شمساً فوق لأُظهر انه النهار.*
*ج: نعم وكل الرسامين   ينوّرون لوحاتهم بمصدر للنور. على العكس من ذلك فإن أيقونة التجلّي تبيّن   ان المسيح كان يشعّ كالشمس، وليس أن الشمس أضاءته. وليس هناك ظلّ على   الأيقونة، لا ظلّ الجبل ولا ظلّ الأشخاص كما لو كانوا يُضاؤون بمصباح او   نار او كوكب. ان المسيح هو حقّا الذي يعطي النور، ونوره لا ظلّ له، لأنّه   من طبيعة اخرى. المسيح هو ابن الله، نور من نور، إله حق من إله حق، غير   مخلوق، مولود من الآب، كما في دستور الإيمان. إنه يشعّ على جبل ثابور بنور   غير مخلوق.*

*عيد جميع القديسين*

*س 181: لماذا نعيّد لجميع القديسين في هذا الأحد الذي هو الأول بعد عيد العنصرة؟*
*ج: السبب بسيط ومنطقي   وهو ان القداسة هي ثمر الروح القدس. لذلك نقرأ في هذا الأحد من الرسالة الى   العبرانيين حيث تُذكر "سحابة من الشهود" اي الأنبياء والشهداء والابرار   الذين عُذّبوا وقُتلوا. أتذكر هذا المقطع؟ لقد سمعناه مرتين قبل اليوم:   الأحد قبل الميلاد، والأحد الأول من الصوم، وكأن الكنيسة تؤكد لنا - في   المرات الثلاث - اننا نقترب مجتمعين، كلنا معاً، من أسرار عظيمة حصلت من   اجل خلاصنا (تجسد يسوع المسيح، آلامه وقيامته وحلول الروح القدس) يحيط بنا   القديسون ويساعدوننا بصلواتهم. *

*س 182: ما عدد القديسين الذي نعيّد لهم اليوم؟*
*ج: ليس عندنا إحصاء دقيق   لأعداد القديسين. نعرف طبعاً أسماء القديسين الذين تعيّد لهم الكنيسة كل   يوم، وهناك أعداد كثيرة من القديسين والقديسات غير المعروفين او المعروفين   في مكان معيّن. بذكر كل هؤلاء الذين تعذّبوا وماتوا من اجل الإيمان، تقول   لنا الكنيسة شيئا هاما جدا، وهو ان القداسة ليست محصورة في بعض الناس او  في  أعداد معينة. القداسة هي النتيجة الطبيعية لكل حياة مسيحية حقة. ان  دعوة  القداسة موجهة الى الجميع، لكل واحد منا.*

*س 183: فهمت امر الرسالة فهي تعطينا أمثلة من الشهداء والقديسين لنحتذي بهم. لكن لماذا نقرأ اليوم الإنجيل عن الصليب؟*
*ج: ان انجيل اليوم   مجموعة من أقوال يسوع المسيح تتعلق بشروط القداسة: "من أحبَّ أباً او أماً   اكثر مني فلا يستحقني، ومَن لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقني ... وكل من   ترك بيوتا او إخوة او أخوات او أباً او أماً او امرأة او أولادا او حقولا   من اجل اسمي يأخذ مئة ضعف ويرث الحياة الأبدية". يضعنا يسوع اليوم أيضاً   أمام صليبه وأمام التنازلات الشخصية التي يتطلبها منّا. لكن هناك فرق كبير   بين قراءة هذا النص اليوم وقراءات لنصوص مشابهة في الأشهر الماضية. بعد   العنصرة تأتي الدعوة الى اتباع المسيح لابسة النار، متوشحة بنور الروح   القدس وقوّته. تعرفون ان الرسل لم يتبعوا المعلّم على هذه الطريق الضيقة   الصعبة الا بعد حلول الروح القدس المعزي. لم يحمل القديسون الذين نعيّد لهم   اليوم الصليبَ الا بإلهام الروح القدس. ان الصليب الذي يضعه يسوع اليوم   أمام أعيننا هو صليب من نار، نار الروح النازل على التلاميذ.*

*بطرس وبولس "هامتي الرسل"  *

*29 حزيران عيد الرسولين   بطرس وبولس "هامتي الرسل" كما نقول في الكنيسة. والهامة هي الرأس. أذكّرك   بالعيد لألفتك الى العلاقة بينه وبين عيد العنصرة لأن شهادة الرسل  وبشارتهم  نتيجة مباشرة لحلول الروح القدس عليهم.*

*س 184: لكن الرسول بولس لم يكن مع الأحد عشر رسولا عندما حل الروح القدس عليهم.*
*ج: صح لكن الروح القدس   حل عليه في دمشق بعد توبته بوضع يد حنانيا. اقرأ القصة اذا أردت في أعمال   الرسل: الفصل 9 الى الفصل 17. لا شك انك ستصغي الى قراءة الرسالة والانجيل   في القداس وستقرأ النص المطبوع في رعيتي، الا انني اود ان تقرأ الإنجيل   الذي يُقرأ في صلاة السَحر (يوحنا 21: 14-25). نسمع يسوع يسأل بطرس ثلاث   مرات: أتحبني؟ سأله اولا: أتحبني أكثر من هؤلاء؟ وفي كل مرة نسمع بطرس   يجيب: "نعم يا سيد انتَ تعرف اني احبّك". ونسمع يسوع يقول له ثلاث مرات:   "ارعَ خرافي ... ارعَ حملاني". كل الحياة المسيحية تُختَصر بهذا السؤال:   "أتحبني؟". هل يمكنك ان تجاوب مثل بطرس: "نعم يا رب انتَ تعرف اني احبك"؟   ام ان أفعالنا تكذّب أقوالنا؟*

*س 185: ما معنى ان يسوع قال لبطرس: ارعَ خرافي؟*
*ج: معنى ذلك انه أعطاه   سلطة في الكنيسة. وأعطى الرب هذه السلطة لكل الرسل عندما اتى اليهم بعد   القيامة: "كما أرسلني الآب أُرسلكم انا. ولما قال هذا نفخ فيهم وقال لهم   اقبلوا الروح القدس. من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له، ومن امسكتم خطاياه أُمسكت"   (يوحنا 20: 21-23). لكن اساس السلطة هو المحبة. السلطة مبنية على المحبة.   قبل ان يُعطي يسوع سلطة للرسول بطرس اشترط ان يحبه، وتأكد من ذلك ثلاث   مرات. لم يطلب يسوع من بطرس ان يحبّه وحسب، سأله: أتحبّني أكثر من هؤلاء؟   اي انه مطلوب منا ان نحب يسوع اكثر من اي شخص آخر. أتذكر الانجيل الذي   قرأناه الأحد الماضي؟ "من أحب ابا او اما ... اكثر مني فلا يستحقني".*

*س 186: ما السلطة التي أعطاها يسوع لبطرس ولكل الرسل؟*
*ج: أعطاهم مهمّة صعبة،   مهمة البشارة والخدمة بتجرّد وتواضع. هذا معنى ارعَ خرافي. كلّ متقدّم بين   المسيحيين لا يسبق الكل بالمحبة والخدمة لا يؤدي الخدمة حسب طلب المسيح.  كل  منا سيُدان على هذا الأساس. هل تعرف ان عيد العنصرة هو يوم تأسيس  الكنيسة؟  بعد حلول الروح القدس عليهم، انطلق الرسل وابتدأوا يبشرون  بالمسيح في كل  العالم: "الى كل الأرض خرج صوتهم وفي كل المسكونة انبثّ  كلامهم". وكلما  أسسوا كنيسة في مكان ما وضعوا اليد على أحد المؤمنين  وعيّنوه مسؤولا مشرفاً  اي أسقفاً وهكذا حتى ايامنا الحاضرة.*

*العهد الجديد*

*س 187: ما معنى "العهد الجديد"؟*
*ج: ليس العهد الجديد فقط   ميثاقاً بين الله والإنسان، ومجرّد تبادل وعود. وليس فقط اتفاقاً بين   فريقين. "العهد الجديد" أكثر من ذلك. انه اتحاد حميم وشبه قران بين الله   والإنسان. هذا الاتحاد التام بين الإلهي والإنساني يتحقق في شخص يسوع   المسيح: الإله الذي صار إنساناً، الإله الحق والإنسان الحق. عندما صار ابن   الله إنساناً، عندما صار كلمة الله جسداً وجاء ليسكن في أحشاء العذراء  مريم  ليولد الطفل يسوع، اتحد الإلهي بالإنساني. أتى الله نحو الإنسان:  انها  مسيرة ابن الله في زيارته للبشر.*

*س 188: ما دورنا نحن في ذلك؟*
*ج: عندما يضع إنسانٌ   إيمانه في يسوع المسيح، يهبه المسيح روحه القدّوس، و"معه حياته الإلهية"،   هكذا يتحد البشري بالإلهي. كانت الخطوة الأولى أنّ الله هو الذي شاطرَ   البشري، صار إنساناً. الخطوة الثانية هي أنّ الإنسان شاطر الإلهي بنعمة   الله التي يهبها المسيح لمن يؤمن به، وهكذا يمكن ان يصبح الإنسان متألهاً.*

*س 189: اذا كان البشر يستطيعون أن يتألهوا، إذن يمكن أن يصيروا أنصاف آلهة. وهذا تعدد آلهة او وثنية.*
*ج: اسمع. عند غروب الشمس   يصبح زجاج النوافذ لامعاً وأحمر لأن شعاع الشمس يخترقها، وليس هناك عدة   شموس. ليس هناك الا شمس واحدة. لكن زجاج كل نافذة يمكنه، اذا كان مُحكم   الوضع، أن يعكس نورها وأن يصبح كشمس صغيرة. ان النور الذي يشعّه كل زجاج   نافذة لا يولّده هذا الزجاج بالذات، ولا يعود اليه. ان النور الوحيد هو   الذي يأتي من الشمس الوحيدة، والذي يجعل من كلّ زجاج نافذة صورة عن الشمس.*
*كذلك فإنّ الإنسان،   بإيمانه، يضع نفسه في وضعٍ يجعله يتلقى نور الله. يتلقّى الروح القدس الذي   يُرسله المسيح إليه. عندئذ يشعّ هذا النور الإلهي، و"يتأله" اي "يتقدّس"   بالله الواحد الذي يهبُ له ذاته ويُنيره ويغرقه بنوره، ويُحوّله بحضور روحه   القدوس. هذا هو "العهد الجديد"، اي اتحاد الله بالإنسان. الله الذي صار   إنساناً يضع الإنسان المؤمن في حضرته الإلهية.*

*قوة من العلى*

*قبل صعوده تكلّم يسوع   مطولا مع تلاميذه. تكلّم اولا عن مملكته التي ليست من هذا العالم ووعدهم   "اني ذاهب لأعدّ لكم مكانا... أرجع وآخذكم الي لتكونوا انتم أيضاً حيث اكون   انا" (يوحنا 14: 2-3). ثم كلّفهم برسالة: "تكونون لي شهودا في أورشليم،   وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة حتى أقاصي الأرض" (أعمال الرسل 1: 8). وفي إنجيل   متى توضيح لهذه الرسالة وبرنامج لعمل التلاميذ البشاري: "اذهبوا وتلمِذوا   جميع الأمم وعمّدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس، وعلّموهم ان يحفظوا   جميع ما اوصيتكم به، وها أنذا معكم طول الأيام الى انقضاء الدهر" (متى 28:   19-20).*

*س 190: هذا برنامج عظيم   لكن كيف تمكن الرسل من تحقيقه، وفي أيامهم كانت المواصلات صعبة جدا، ولا  بد  انهم كانوا فقراء يتنقلون سيرا على الأقدام. كيف طلب منهم يسوع ان  يذهبوا  الى أقاصي الأرض؟*
*ج: وعدهم يسوع أنهم   سيُلبسون "قوة من العلى" كي يتمكنوا من اتمام الرسالة. "أوصاهم الا يغادروا   أورشليم بل ينتظروا فيها الروح القدس الذي وعد به الآب..". كان يسوع قد   كلّم تلاميذه مرات عديدة عن الروح القدس: ليلة العشاء الأخير معهم قال:   "وانا اسأل الآب فيهب لكم معزيا آخر، روح الحق" (يوحنا 14: 16-17). وأيضا:   "انه خير لكم ان أذهب، فإن لم أذهب، لن يأتيكم المعزي، اما اذا ذهبت  فأرسله  إليكم" (يوحنا 16: 7) "وهو يعلّمكم جميع الأشياء ويذكركم بجميع ما  قلته  لكم" (يوحنا 14 :26) ... "فمتى جاء هو اي روح الحق، أرشَدَكم الى  الحق كله"  (يوحنا 16: 13) ... ومتى جاء المعزّي الذي أُرسله إليكم من لدن  الآب، روح  الحق المنبثق من الآب، فهو يشهد لي وانتم أيضاً تشهدون" (يوحنا  15 :26-27).*

*س 191: وقد حلّ عليهم الروح القدس في يوم العنصرة بشكل ألسنة نارية وانطلقوا للبشارة.*
*ج: فعلا. ومع انهم   صيادون بسطاء، قاموا برسالتهم ونجح تعليمهم ليس فقط في التغلغل الى أقاصي   المعمورة المعروفة آنذاك، لكنه جال حول العالم بكامله بواسطة تلاميذهم   وتلاميذ تلاميذهم. ولا نزال اليوم، عندما نتقبل سر المعمودية، نطيع الامر   الذي أعطاه المسيح القائم من الموت قبل صعوده تماما ونصبح شهودا على   قيامته.*

*قدّوس الله*

*سنتكلم اليوم عن "قدوس   الله" الصلاة التي نرددها كل يوم بعد الدعاء الى الروح القدس. تعود هذه   الصلاة الثالوثية في جذورها الى نشيد الملائكة الذي سمعه النبي اشعياء سنة   740 قبل المسيح (اشعياء 6: 3): "قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الصباؤوت" (اي الجنود).   ثم سمعه الرسول يوحنا الانجيلي بعد اكثر من 700 سنة في الوحي الذي نزل  عليه  في جزيرة بطمس (رؤيا يوحنا 4: 8).*

*س 192: ماذا تعني هذه الصلاة؟*
*ج: لنقرأ هذه القطعة من   صلاة المساء للعنصرة، ستجد فيها شرحا وافيا للثالوث. "هلموا ايها الشعوب،   نسجد للاهوت ذي الثلاثة أقانيم، ابن في الآب مع الروح القدس. لأن الآب قد   ولَدَ خلوا من زمن ابناً مساويا له في الأزلية والعرش. والروح القدس كان  في  الآب ممجَّدا مع الابن: قوة واحدة، جوهر واحد، لاهوت واحد، فله نسجد   جميعنا قائلين: قدوس الله الذي أبدع كل شيء بالابن بمؤازرة الروح القدس،   قدوس القوي الذي به عرَفْنا الآب، والروح القدس أقبل الى العالم، قدوس الذي   لا يموت، الروح المعزي المنبثق من الآب، المستقر في الابن، ايها الثالوث   القدوس المجد لك". هل وجدتَ جوابا عن سؤالك؟*

*س 193: فهمت ان قدوس الله صلاة الى الله الثالوث، الآب والابن والروح القدس. لكن لماذا نرددها ثلاث مرات؟*
*ج: "قدوس الله" تتوجه   بنوع خاص الى الآب. "قدوس القوي" تتوجه بخاصة الى الابن. "قدوس الذي لا   يموت" تتوجه بخاصة الى الروح القدس الذي نسمّيه في دستور الايمان الرب   المحيي. نردد هذه الصلاة ثلاث مرات: مرة الى الآب ومرة الى الابن ومرة الى   الروح القدس لأننا لا نقدر ان نخاطب الآب دون التفكير بالابن الذي هو ولده   وبالروح القدس الذي نفحَه. ولا نقدر ان نخاطب الابن دون التفكير بالآب  الذي  وَلَدَه وبالروح القدس المستقر هو فيه. كما واننا لا نقدر ان نخاطب  الروح  القدس من دون التفكير بالآب المنبَثق منه والابن المستقر فيه. كل  اقنوم  الهي متميز عن سواه من الاقانيم غير ان هناك تبادلا ابديا بينهم.*

*الروح القدس في العهد القديم*

*رأينا ان الرب يسوع كان   قد وعد تلاميذه يوم صعوده الى السماء ب "معزّ آخر" هو الروح القدس. ولم  يكن  هذا مجهولا تماما بالنسبة الى التلاميذ.*

*س 194: كيف كانوا يعرفون عن الروح القدس؟*
*ج: كانوا يعرفون عن   الروح لأنهم كانوا يقرأون اسفار العهد القديم مثل التكوين والانبياء   والمزامير حيث الروح موجود. في الخلق نقرأ "روح الله كان يرف على وجه   المياه". ونقرأ في اشعياء الذي شرح هبة الروح بالمسيح إذ أعلن ان المسيح هو   "مسيح الله"، اي الذي مَسَحه الله، وهو الذي حلّ عليه الروح منذ الأزل:   "... ويستقر عليه روح الرب، روح الحكمة والفهم، روح المشورة والقوة، ر،ح   العلم وتقوى الرب" (اشعيا 11 :1-2).*

*س 195: قلتَ لنا مرة ان يسوع قرأ من اشعياء في مجمع اليهود في الناصرة. هل قرأ كلاما يتعلق به؟*
*ج: بالفعل. نجد هذه   الحادثة في إنجيل لوقا 4: 17-18). قرأ يسوع من اشعياء: "روح الرب علي لأنه   مسحني لأبشر الفقراء..." (اشعيا 61 :1-2). فالذي يحل عليه روح الرب يملك   مواهب "الروح": المحبة، السلام ... ونجد في ميخا النبي: "لكني امتلأت قوة   بروح الرب" (ميخا 3: 8). ويعبّر المزمور 50، وهو مزمور توبة داود النبي،   بشكل مدهش عن تجديد الانسان الخاطئ بحضور "الروح" الذي سميّ "الروح القدس"   للمرة الاولى في هذا المزمور. انك بلا شك تذكر الآيات التالية: "قلبا نقيا   اخلق فيّ يا الله وروحا مستقيما جدد في أحشائي. لا تطرحني من امام وجهك   وروحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني" (مزمور 50 :12-13).*

*س 196: الروح القدس نفسه حلّ على التلاميذ في العنصرة بشكل ألسنة نارية.*
*ج: نعم حل الروح القدس   على التلاميذ وعلى كل المؤمنين. في كلام الرسول بطرس يوم العنصرة يستشهد   بقول يوئيل النبي: "افيض روحي على كل بشر فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم" (يوئيل 2   :28).*

*س 197: ونحن أيضاً؟*
*ج: الروح القدس قوة   حياة، علامة قدرة فائقة وهو فيك لأنك مُنحت موهبة الروح القدس بعد معموديتك   في مسحة الميرون المقدس. يعطيك القوة لتكون شاهداً للمسيح في كل حياتك.*

*صلاة الروح القدس أيها الملك السماوي*

*اظن انك سمعت ترتيل   "ايها الملك السماوي المعزي روح الحق الحاضر في كل مكان والمالئ الكل، كنز   الصالحات ورازق الحياة، هلم واسكن فينا وطهرنا من كل دنس، وخلص أيها  الصالح  نفوسنا" عدة مرات يوم عيد العنصرة وهي الصلاة إلى الروح القدس التي  نبدأ  بها كل صلواتنا في الصباح وقبل النوم وبدء اجتماع وفي بدء كل صلوات   الكنيسة: الغروب، السَحَر، الساعات.. صلاة من يوم حلول الروح القدس تستمر   معنا كل السنة ما خلا الفترة الممتدة بين الفصح والعنصرة. العنصرة هي، في   آن معا، نهاية المخطَط الإلهي في تاريخ الخلاص وبداية الكنيسة. المسيح قد   أتى وأتمَّ كل شيء: الموت والقيامة والصعود إلى الآب. وبانتظار مجيئه   الثاني يرسل من قِبَل الآب "الروح القدس، المعزي، روح الحق" الذي منذ نزوله   على التلاميذ في العنصرة "حاضر في كل مكان ومالئ الكل". كل شيء يبدأ في   العنصرة ويبقى في جدّة لا نهاية لها. "هاءنذا اصنع كل شيء جديدا" (رؤيا 21   :5).*

*س 198: ما علاقة هذا بصلاة ايها الملك السماوي؟*
*ج: الملك السماوي،   المعزي، روح الحق هو الروح القدس الذي هو حياة الكنيسة، وفيها يدوم حضور   الله على الأرض حتى المجيء الثاني. وحياتنا في الكنيسة هي نزوع مستمر إلى   الملكوت. لهذا السبب نصلّي "ايها الملك السماوي، المعزي.. الحاضر". مع   الروح القدس كل شيء يحيا، ولن يعود الزمن الليتورجي (الطقسي) بعد تكرارا   رتيبا وآلياً لأيام وأسابيع.. لكنه نزوع دائم إلى الأبدية.*

*س 199: افهم الآن لماذا تبدأ كل الصلوات ب"أيها الملك السماوي".*
*ج: نعم كل عمل الكنيسة   وكل عمل من اعمال الحياة المسيحية يبدأ بهذه الصلاة كما قلت لك في بدء   اجتماعنا. واضيف بشكل خاص ان القداس الالهي، العمل الاهم في حياتنا، يبدأ   بدعوة الروح القدس: فالكاهن الواقف امام المائدة يتلو "ايها الملك السماوي"   ويداه مرفوعتان قبل ان يقول بصوت عالٍ: "مباركة هي مملكة الآب والابن   والروح القدس" ويبدأ القداس الذي يجعل الملكوت الآتي حاضرا منذ الآن.*

*س 200: هل الروح القدس يصلي معنا؟*
*ج: نعم أما قرأت في   رسالة بولس الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس (12: 3) ان "ليس احد يقدر ان يقول يسوع   رب الا بالروح القدس"، وان لا احد يقدر ان يقول "أبّا" اي ان ينادي الله   اباه (وهذه هي الصلاة) من دون الروح القدس "لأن الروح نفسه ايضا يشهد   لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله" (رومية 8: 16). وبالنهاية لا نستطيع مقاربة سر   الله-الثالوث الا اذا دفعَنا "الروح" اليه. ولا يمكن ان نصلّي من دون قوّة   الروح القدس، ولهذا ندعوه ونبتهل اليه في بدء كل صلاة وكل عمل.*

*الصليب*

*في 14 أيلول يقع عيد   الصليب الذي نسمّيه في الكنيسة عيد رفع الصليب. نحن المسيحيين نرفع الصليب   الذي مات عليه المسيح من أجلنا لأننا لا نستحي به بل نفتخر بالصليب كما  قال  القديس بولس (غلاطية 6: 14). هل لاحظتم أننا نرفع الصليب في أعلى مكان  في  الكنيسة وعليه المسيح المصلوب؟ *
*هل تذكرون أننا نعلق صليباً على عنق الطفل المعمود ليحمله دائما؟ وأننا نكثر من رسم إشارة الصليب أثناء القداس والصلوات؟ *

*س 201: أنا اعرف أننا   نرسم إشارة الصليب على أنفسنا بثلاث أصابع مضمومة ونقول باسم الآب والابن   والروح القدس، وبهذه الإشارة نعلن إيماننا المسيحي ونقدّس ذواتنا. لكن أرجو   ان تشرح لي لماذا يختلف المسيحيون في طريقة رسم الصليب.*
*ج: المهم رسم إشارة   الصليب على أنفسنا من الجبين الى الصدر الى الكتف فالكتف الاخرى ليأتي   الصليب صليبا. وهكذا نرفع الصليب ونحمل الصليب. هذا المهم. ليس المهم شكل   أصابع اليد. كل واحد يصلّب حسب تقليد كنيسته. لكن ما يؤسفني هو ان ارى بعض   الناس يصنعون إشارة ما بيدهم عند دخول الكنيسة لا تمت الى الصليب بصلة.  فهم  يلمسون صدرهم بأصابعهم او يهزّونها في الهواء... الخ كأنهم يستحون  بالصليب  وبرفعه على أنفسهم.*

*س 202: اشكر لك هذا التوضيح لكني اذكر انك قلت لنا مرة إن الإشارة تبقى إشارة اذا لم نفعّلها في حياتنا.*
*ج: طبعاً ليس رسم اشارة   الصليب عملا سحرياً يقدّسنا بشكل تلقائي. هو انطلاق الحياة المسيحية التي   نتغذى فيها بالصلاة ونتقدس بالأسرار ونتعمق بالإنجيل ونسعى الى اقتناء   الفضائل وبالأخص المحبة، محبة كل الناس وترجمتها قولا وفعلا. هكذا نرفع   الصليب الذي به نلنا الخلاص وبه أتى الفرح الى كل العالم.*


----------

